# Aion forum - es wird Zeit!



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich seit geraumer Zeit, warum die Aion Community auf Buffed.de so dermaßen vernachlässigt wird.
Ich meine wir sind mitlerweile eine so eingeschweißte Com wie ich sie aus keinem der anderen Foren alá WoW etc. kenne.
Obwohl wir so verdammt aktiv, müssen wir uns mit  diesem minimalistischem "Aion" unter-Forum rumplagen. Wo Diablo 3 schon lange ein eigenes Forum hat.
Von RoM (dessen dermaßen große unterstützung seitens Buffed.de ich ABSOLUT nicht verstehen kann, ob es nun werbung auf der site oder im buffed cast / show ist) ganz zu schweigen!
Wir haben hier dutzende "Gilde XY stellt sich vor" threads, allein deshalb wäre es schon sinnvoll uns ein eigenes Forum zu spendieren, es würde einfach alles viel viel übersichtlicher machen. 
Daher plädiere dafür, dass das Aion Forum vergrößtert wird und auf einen Standart gebracht wird, ähnlich dem des WoW oder RoM Forums!

Ich hab ZAM und konsorten schon des öfteren per PM darum gebten aber bis jetzt wurde ich geflissentlich ignoriert, also helft das wir unser eigenes Forum kriegen, haltet den thread aktiv bis unser Ziel erreicht ist und macht ZAM etc. darauf aufmerksam!

Mfg,
Maga


P.s.: Argumente wie "das spiel ist aber noch nichtmals released" lasse ich nicht gelten! es haben hier schon genug spiele vor release ih eigenes Forum bekommen!


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Hm, wollen wir den mit diesem Forum auf die Hauptseite?
Habe ein wenig Sorge, dass hier die große Fanboy Welle reinschwappt wenn wir nicht mehr gaaanz unten im Forenmenu sind.


----------



## Sin (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich meine wir sind mitlerweile eine so eingeschweißte Com wie ich sie in keinem der anderen Foren alá WoW etc. kenne.



Wer bist du? Oo


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2009)

Tjaja ... Erst wollen'se den kleinen Finger und dann die ganze Hand.

Was ist denn an eurem AION-Unterforum verkehrt? Reichts euch nicht mehr? Zu klein? Oder bist du der einzige, der das so sieht? Ich wäre froh, wenn Darkfall so ein Unterforum hätte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab ZAM und konsorten schon des öfteren per PM darum gebten aber bis jetzt wurde ich geflissentlich ignoriert,


Korrekt. Keine Antwort = Auch eine Antwort.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tjaja ... Erst wollen'se den kleinen Finger und dann die ganze Hand.
> 
> Was ist denn an eurem AION-Unterforum verkehrt? Reichts euch nicht mehr? Zu klein? Oder bist du der einzige, der das so sieht?
> 
> ...



Hm, wir haben schon jetzt 2000Posts mehr als das Diablo3 oder RoM Forum welche es schon lange gibt, dennoch haben wir nur diesen kleinen Teil welcher auch recht häufig von Gildenthreads überschwemmt wird.

Das hat mit der ganzen Hand wollen nichts zu tun.

Gegenfrage, warum sollte es stören wenn wir ein eigenes Unterforum bekommen? Wer sich nicht für Aion interessiert schaut nicht rein, fertig.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Ich wär auch für ein "richtiges" Forum. Wir haben hier im "MMO-allgemein" bereich fast so viele Threads wie die ganzen restlichen Spiele zusammen. Es wird wirklich, grade auch durch die Beta Events, zeit für ein ordentliches Forum.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Hehe, mir fällt auch jetzt erst auf das wir mehr Beiträge haben als der gesamte RoM Bereich, in dem zwei Mal die Woche Itemshop Werbung + 1-2 mal die Woche News erscheinen...


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2009)

Mehr Foren = Mehr Verwaltungsaufwand.

Und Aion ist grad voll im Hype. Release abwarten, weiterschauen. Wenn dann immernoch alle nach nem eigenen Forum schreien, wäre ich auch dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt sogar @ Norjena! ..jetz bin ich verdutzt (keine ironie, ausnahmsweise!)
ich frage mich generell schon seit langem warum Commerz-buffed RoM so dermaßen unterstützt...da muss viel geld geflossen sein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mehr Foren = Mehr Verwaltungsaufwand.
> 
> Und Aion ist grad voll im Hype. Release abwarten, weiterschauen. Wenn dann immernoch alle nach nem eigenen Forum schreien, wäre ich auch dafür.
> 
> ...



verwaltungsaufwand? das übernehmen zu 95% doch ehrenamtlich arbeitende moderatoren?...wir haben hier in unserer Aion Com genug leute die dafür reif,aktiv  und verantwortungsbewusst sind. Warum release abwarten? ich meine ich muss mich tagtäglich mit diesem "mini" forum rumquälen und die ganzen "gilde xy stellt sich vor" überlesen. Was spricht denn nun wirklich *gegen* ein eigenes, vernünftiges Aion Forum? Doch etwa nur das NCsoft Buffed offensichtlich nicht mit den Geldern unterstützt wie es beispielsweise RoM tut?!?!!!!
Das wir im buffed cast alle zwei wochen 5 minuten zu aion geschenkt bekommen während man von RoM news die eh keiner hören will nur so überschwemmt wird, habe ich langsam akzeptiert. Aber warum wir uns mit diesem mini forum rumplagen müssen verstehe ich nicht. Wir haben bald mehr threads als alle anderen Spiele im MMO allgemein thread zusammen!?


----------



## Balaneth (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde zumindest ->ein<- Gilden-Unterforum bis zum Launch befürworten, um das allgemeine Aion Forum etwas übersichtlicher zu halten.


----------



## Tja (26. Juli 2009)

Wie oft wollt ihr dieses Thema eigentlich noch eröffnen?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...eigener+bereich
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...eigener+bereich
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...eigener+bereich

Es geht doch nicht nur darum, mal eben ein weiteres Unterforum zu erstellen. Man vergleiche das Ganze mit Hdro: eigener Bereich/Forum und was ist? Die Leute regen sich darüber auf, dass kaum über Hdro berichtet bzw. keine Shows gezeigt werden.

Weiß zwar nicht wie viele Mitarbeiter Buffed hat, aber auch deren Anzahl wird begrenzt sein. Siehe erster Teil Buffedcast, die Meisten spielen WoW, EINER (Florian Emmerich) Hdro, 3 Warhammer usw. Bislang ist NICHT bekannt, ob davon irgendjemand nach Aion wechseln wird.

Außerdem sollte man sich wirklich gut überlegen, was man sich wünscht. Buffed ist zu 80 % fest in WoW-Hand bedeutet also, bei einem eigenen Aionforum würde es dort schnell wie im WoW-Forum zugehen, hinzu käme das etwas zu zaghafte Durchgreifen der Moderatoren und voila die nächste Baustelle.

Es gibt genug Aion-Fanseiten. Buffed kann und wird sicher nicht für jedes neue Spiel eine eigene Rubrik anbieten. 

Eine "Erweiterung" um den Punkt "Gilden" wäre eventuell sinnvoll aber mehr braucht es wirklich nicht.


----------



## FraSokBUF (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,
wäre zwar schön, aber es ist noch zu früh. Aion muss erst noch beweisen, dass es ein eigenes Forum verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, dass ich persönlich nicht dafür wäre, aber wenn man sich im Moment die buffed-Foren so ansieht, passt Aion da noch nicht rein. Hauptsächlich weil die meisten Infos ja erst kommen werden, wenn wirklich die breite Masse spielen kann. Im Moment gibt es ja "nur" die closed Beta, weil die Informationen aus den asiatischen Ländern... dafür gibt es ja schon genug andere Resourcen.

Also lieber noch ein bisschen warten und dann hoffentlich die richtigen (westlichen) Informationen aus erster Hand bekommen. Und dann auch Aion im Blasc und so, das fehlt im Moment alles - weils halt bei uns noch nicht released ist.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt grad auf ZAM ist bis heute im Urlaub, wir müssten dieses Thema also noch 1-2 Tage lang hochpushen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit zu über mir:
D3 hat ein eigenes Forum...und reicht als Beweis nicht eine hohe Aktivität?

Edit2:
Aion kriegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein BLASC, da keine Addons unterstützt werden...

Edit3 -.- :
Woher hat HdRO eigentlich sein BLASC? Lassen die sich in den Spieldateien rumfummeln (AoC lässt das ja so weit ich weiß zB nicht)?


----------



## Ellnassil (26. Juli 2009)

Vor allem ist Buffed die einzige große MMO Community Site bei der AION noch keinen eigenen Bereich hat...... entweder zahlt NC Soft nicht oder eine bestimmte Seite war Ihnen kein Geld Wert.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Vor allem ist Buffed die einzige große MMO Community Site bei der AION noch keinen eigenen Bereich hat...... entweder zahlt NC Soft nicht oder eine bestimmte Seite war Ihnen kein Geld Wert.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein wenige seltsam ist es schon. Kommt es mir nur so vor oder gab es bisher nur unglaublich wenig Viedeomaterial über Aion? Ich schaue in letzter Zeit relativ selten die Buffed Show, viel zu viel WoW und ROM drinn. Aber soweit ich mich nicht irre, wurde hier bisher nur sehr wenig veröffentlicht und das in einer Beta in der jeder schreiben und erzählen darf was er will. Keine PvP Analyse, keine Berufsbeschreibung ... nichts. Das Argument des Geldes finde ich nicht mal so abwegig. Es wird grundsätzlich so gut wie nichts zu NC-Soft Produkten erörtert. Es gab eine Zeit in der wurde etwas oberflächlich über Tabula Rasa berichtet, aber das war auch nur mehr notgedrungen.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke die Anzahl der aktiven User hier im AION Unterforum ist noch nicht so groß, dass es eine komplette Rubrik wert wäre.

Es sind zwar viele User, wenn ich zurückdenke, vor einigen Monaten war ich einer der wenigen der hier überhaupt was zu AION gepostet hat ^^
und es sind mittlerweile echt jede Menge Posts zusammengekommen, aber die schiere Masse an posts rechtfertigt NOCH keine eigene Rubrik.

Betonung auf NOCH, denn ich würde spectrumizer zustimmen: Erstmal den Release abwarten, wenns dann immer noch so ein Renner ist wie jetzt, dann ists Zeit für eine eigene Rubrik.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Anzahl der aktiven User hier im AION Unterforum ist noch nicht so groß, dass es eine komplette Rubrik wert wäre.
> 
> Es sind zwar viele User, wenn ich zurückdenke, vor einigen Monaten war ich einer der wenigen der hier überhaupt was zu AION gepostet hat ^^
> und es sind mittlerweile echt jede Menge Posts zusammengekommen, aber die schiere Masse an posts rechtfertigt NOCH keine eigene Rubrik.
> ...



Stimmt vom Prinzip, aber warum hat D3 ein eigenes Forum und RoM ein eigenes Forum und extrem viel Aufmerksamkeit, obwohl die RoM Communitiy bei buffed eher klein ist?
Ich vermute die Antwort lautet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Stimmt vom Prinzip, aber warum hat D3 ein eigenes Forum und RoM ein eigenes Forum und extrem viel Aufmerksamkeit, obwohl die RoM Communitiy bei buffed eher klein ist?
> Ich vermute die Antwort lautet:
> 
> 
> ...



Les Dir mal die RoM-Werbung äh Nachrichten durch, dann weißt es. Buffed wird da schon einen gewissen Anteil aus den IS-Gewinnen bekommen und daher wird dieses im Prinzip grottige Spiel derart hochgejubelt leider.

Diablo 3
Wartet mal ab, was dort wenige Wochen vor Veröffentlichung los sein wird...


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Les Dir mal die RoM-Werbung äh Nachrichten durch, dann weißt es. Buffed wird da schon einen gewissen Anteil aus den IS-Gewinnen bekommen und daher wird dieses im Prinzip grottige Spiel derart hochgejubelt leider.
> 
> Diablo 3
> Wartet mal ab, was dort wenige Wochen vor Veröffentlichung los sein wird...



Guck mal bei ein paar der älteren RoM "News" nach meinen Comments.
Gab da nen ziemlichen Flamewar gegen mich weil ich so dreist war und einfach mal behauptet habe das das, im Prinzip verbotene, Schleichwerbung ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

1. ZAM hat Urlaub.
2. So aktiv ist es hier nun auch wieder nicht. :<


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Diablo 3
> Wartet mal ab, was dort wenige Wochen vor Veröffentlichung los sein wird...



Die armen Mods tun mir da fast schon leid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke aber, dass der große Ansturm was Aion angeht auch hier erst kurz vor der open Beta losgeht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

1. ZAM hat Urlaub.
2. So aktiv ist es hier nun auch wieder nicht. :<

EDIT: Verdammte Floodkontrolle. Erst sagt der mir, ich solle doch bitte 5 Sekunden warten (hatte vor nichtmal einer Minute noch woanders was gepostet) und dann macht der nen Doppelpost. >.<


----------



## Ellnassil (26. Juli 2009)

Für D3 machts eindeutig Sinn, da D2 ja alleine noch eine sehr große Fangemeinde hat. Aber dieser absolute Schrott ROM ist durch nichts anderes als Geld zu erklären, das Spiel ist einfach nur schlecht. Da macht es mehr Spaß in die Arcadehalle zu gehen und ne Runde Old School Street Fighter zu zocken als sich den Mist anzutun.

Wobei ich Buffed da nicht verteufeln möchte, in so einer Com Site steckt viel arbeit und irgendwie muß sich das ganze ja auch lohnen.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Buffed wird uns sicher ein eigenes Forum spendieren, wenn genügend Interesse besteht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Buffed wird uns sicher ein eigenes Forum spendieren, wenn genügend Interesse besteht.



Wann soll es denn soweit sein?
ich verstehe diese argumentation einfach nicht, oben hat jemand geschrieben "wenn nach release immer noch so viel los ist wie jetzt, dann wär ein forum gerechtfertigt"...
Warum ist ein forum denn nicht JETZT gerechtfertigt, weil JETZT ist hier grade sehr viel los, was nach release ist und was nicht ist doch schnurz piep egal?!
jedenfalls finde ich es beruhigend, dass ich nicht der einzige in der Annahme bin das RoM hier auf buffed so gepushed wird weil dort offensichtlich gelder fließen.
Mich würde *wirklich wirklich* mal ein statement von trantor oder ZAM dazu intressieren.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Mich würde *wirklich wirklich* mal ein statement von trantor oder ZAM dazu intressieren.



Wirst du nie kriegen. Das ROM gepusht wird war mir seit der Ausgabe des Buffed Magazin klar in der eine Bonus DvD mit ROM drinn war. Wer es heutzutage nicht schaft sich ein Spiel aus dem Internet zu hollen und dies auch noch legal, dem solte der Computer und die Internetleitung entzogen werden.

Ob nun Geld oder nicht eine rolle spielt ist mir ansich völlig egal. Aber wenn sie dem Ruf einer immer stärkeren Community nicht zuhören, dann haben sie bald ein großes Problem. Der Goldesel WoW wird auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben die sowieso schon mageren Beiträge reinzutragen. Die Leute werden einfach weiterziehen und wenn dann Buffed doch noch zur Besinnung kommt, dann könnte es schon zu spät sein.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ob nun Geld oder nicht eine rolle spielt ist mir ansich völlig egal. Aber wenn sie dem Ruf einer immer stärkeren Community nicht zuhören, dann haben sie bald ein großes Problem. Der Goldesel WoW wird auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben die sowieso schon mageren Beiträge reinzutragen. Die Leute werden einfach weiterziehen und wenn dann Buffed doch noch zur Besinnung kommt, dann könnte es schon zu spät sein.



Hmm so problematisch sehe ich das jetzt nicht. Buffed möchte nur nicht, dass das Forum nachher leer sein wird. Ich halte es jedoch auch für angebracht, Aion ein Forum zu widmen. Falls wir keines bekommen sollten, gibt es immer noch viiiiele Fanseiten, auf denen wir diskutieren können.

Und wegen RoM, dass dort Gelder von Frogster Seite fliessen ist klar und legitim.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Und wegen RoM, dass dort Gelder von Frogster Seite fliessen ist klar und legitim.



Geht so, Werbung darf eigentlich nicht als News angezeigt werden.
Hier mal ein Zitat von mir aus der bereits angesprochenen "RoM News/Werbung" Diskussion in den Comments von http://www.buffed.de/news/11126 (lohnt sich wie ich finde sich komplett durchzulesen, das Verhalten einiger dort ist schon sehr lustig)



> "Getarnte Werbung ist gemäß § 4 Nr. 3 UWG verboten.
> 
> Gemäß § 7 Nr. 1 TDG müssen Diensteanbieter, zu denen die Beklagte zu rechnen ist, darauf achten, dass kommerzielle Kommunikation, also Werbung, klar als solche zu erkennen ist. Ein Verstoß gegen § 7 Nr. 1 TDG bedeutet einen sog. Vorsprung durch Rechtsbruch und stellt daher zugleich einen Verstoß gegen § 4 Nr. 11 UWG dar. (...)
> 
> ...



Die bild.de Website wurde duch dieses Urteil zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt.

Edit:
Diese Diskussion hat hier allerdings nicht wirklich was zu suchen, zudem habe ich keinerlei Lust das ganze nochmal aufzurollen...wer mich flamen will soll das per PM machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Geht so, Werbung darf eigentlich nicht als News angezeigt werden.
> Hier mal ein Zitat von mir aus der bereits angesprochenen "RoM News/Werbung" Diskussion in den Comments von http://www.buffed.de/news/11126 (lohnt sich wie ich finde sich komplett durchzulesen, das Verhalten einiger dort ist schon sehr lustig)
> 
> 
> ...



warum flamen? weil du tatsachen auf den tisch bringst? ich finde gut was du dazu geschrieben hast!


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> warum flamen? weil du tatsachen auf den tisch bringst? ich finde gut was du dazu geschrieben hast!



Lies dir mal die Comments in der News durch, der Pseudo Häuptling der "redsnapper ist ein Buffed Hasser, Nazi und Kinderschänder" Partei Pyrodimi sagt so Sachen wie:



> Habt euch wohl den allerletzten Rest Hirn rausgeepict in eurer obercommerzgeprägten quietschewowwelt?





> Red doch net bloss son Zeug daher um dich aufzuplustern wie ein Hustinetenbär auf Koks, mach doch was!





> So long Dummschwätzer





> Allerdings scheint eben dieser gesunde Menschenverstand bei einigen hier schon sehr sehr krank zu sein oder eher schon gestorben....





> Hauptsache man schreibt seine geistigen Ergüsse mit dem Sinngehalt einer 4mal gegessenen Pizza hier rein...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> ausserdem red und skeg, ich brauch hier kein Niveau an den tag legen, das ist Buffed.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Also beim letzten muste ich lachen. Ich dachte schon im WoW Forum geht es gut zu, aber dass ist ja mal wirklich genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort von Silberfuchs ist ja auch gut, 2x die Woche wird es "News" zum Shop geben^^
Ich les das RoM-Zeugs gar nicht mehr, kommt mir aber auch wie Werbung vor.

Zum Thema:
Ich denke auch das Aion ein eigenes Hauptforum mit Unterforen verdient hätte, wenn nicht sogar einen eigenen Bereich mit Guides, Reviews, Galerien, etc.
So wie es eben auch bei HdRO oder auch RoM gemacht wird, schlieslich gibt es vieles über Aion zu berichten und was sonst verloren geht. 
Ob es Erfolg haben wird oder nicht lässt sich jetzt freilich noch nicht sagen, aber das konnte man bei vielen anderen Spielen auch nicht nicht wissen und die hatten ihre eigenen buffed-Bereiche vor Release bekommen.
Diablo3 und Star Trek Online haben welche, und sind nicht mal annährend soweit wie Aion. Und irgendwie ist es auch lächerlich das wir hier mehr Posts haben als der gesamte RoM-Bereich. Ein paar Posts mehr noch und wie können das Diablo-Forum dazuaddieren^^

Naja aber andererseits, was hält uns hier auf buffed.de? Gibt ja schlieslich noch andere große Portale auf denen Aion besser vertreten ist.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja aber andererseits, was hält uns hier auf buffed.de? Gibt ja schlieslich noch andere große Portale auf denen Aion besser vertreten ist.


Für mich war buffed immer das einzige Forum was ich auch wirklich genutzt habe...aber wenns soweiter geht muss ich mich wirklich nach einer alternative umsehen.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Für mich war buffed immer das einzige Forum was ich auch wirklich genutzt habe...aber wenns soweiter geht muss ich mich wirklich nach einer alternative umsehen.



Bin ab und an auch bei Aion Welten unterwegs, aber bei weitem nicht so aktiv wie hier. Naja erstmal bis Release warten. Wenn dann noch nichts gekommen ist, dann muss man sich anderweitig umschauen. Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch fürs Buffed Magazin. Bisher habe ich es immer gerne gekauft. Aber von dieser Ausgabe bin ich schwer enttäuscht. Weit über die Hälfte mit WoW und ROM Mist. Nichtmal etwas informatives sondern nur Guids und hast du nicht gesehen. Zwar ist für die nächste Ausgabe ein Aion Teil angekündigt, aber wenn der wieder bloss zwei Seiten lang wird, dann wars das wohl langsam mit einer meiner Lieblingsseiten.


----------



## Ellnassil (26. Juli 2009)

Also bei meiner Suche nach passenden Foren fürs Recruitment ist mir aufgefallen, daß es momentan eigentlich nur eine ernstzunehmende AION Community gibt und das ist die bei Onlinewelten. Der Rest ist entweder so mies wie das hier bei Buffed der Fall ist (nicht auf die Leute hier bezogen!) oder es sind kaum Leute auf den Seiten.


----------



## Mikokami (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich schaue hier auch nur ab und zu rein. Die Hauptanlaufstellen sind eben das Aion - OnlieWelten Forum oder das AionSource.com Forum. Später kommt sicher noch das offizielle (momentane Beta-)Forum hinzu.


----------



## Ellnassil (26. Juli 2009)

Stimmt AION Source ganz klar derzeit die beste Resource ohne Frage, aber nicht jeder kommt mit Englisch klar. Wenngleich die Informationen die man dort finden kann sehr sehr gut sind.


----------



## Ayaril (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde, dass Aion Daily Forum kann sich in jedem Fall sehen lassen. Schau da lieber vorbei als bei AionWelten. Aber AionSource ist natürlich bisher das infomativste.


----------



## Renegade123 (26. Juli 2009)

/push, bin der selben Meinung wie der TE!


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich eine Com suche, dann auch eine bei der ich nicht nur lese sondern auch schreibe...darum fällt Aionsource für mich flach, ich verstehe das meiste English dort zwar, aber schreiben...nein danke, das wäre voll mit Fehlern und ich müsste ewig für einen Satz überlegen.

Aion-Daily ist recht klein finde ich, nicht viel größer als der Aion Teil von Buffed, Aionwelten ist auch nicht so mein Favourit.


----------



## The Future (26. Juli 2009)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist das Silberfuchs so genau bescheid weiss das Buffed 2 mal die Woche Itemshop news bringt und das ohne , dass Gelder geflossen sein sollen man der Mann muss echt ein Hellseher sein wenn er das weiss.


btw wäre auch für ein Aion Forum was nicht nur hier als Unterforum ist.


----------



## bLuu (26. Juli 2009)

*Drama-Mode on*
*Nur weil wir Atreianer sind!*
*Wir haben auch Rechte!*
*Gebt uns unser eigenes Portal!*
​*Drama-Mode off*

Würde mich auch sehr über ein Aion-Unterforum freuen...

bLuu​


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Juli 2009)

Ja eine Unterteilung des Unterforums erstmal in einen Klassenbereich, einen Bereich für die Gildenwerbung (jeweils für eine Fraktion) und ein allgemeiner Bereich würden ja erstmal reichen!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Naja...wenn wir schon eine Unterteilung machen können wir auch gleich das komplette Aion Forum seperatieren....ich meine aktiver als im RoM Forum wirds da sicher zugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht möchten man ja auch nur bis auf den Release warten wer weiss...


----------



## Schwabentier (27. Juli 2009)

Es ist hier wie in allen anderen sachen auch= Geld regiert die Welt!

Wer sich die Buffedshow Themen anschaut und auch den aufwand in den einzelnen Bereichen/Spieleberichten sieht eindeutig das spiele wie WoW, RoM und WAR mehr gepushed werden wie andere, weil dort mit Blizzard (WoW), EA (WAR) ect. große Firmen gut Geld liegen lassen.

Warum auch sonst wird in WoW und WAR nie über negatives berichtet? Immer nur Jubellieder auf eig verkorkste Spiele (vorallem WAR und RoM)

Meiner Meinung nach wird es erst eine Aion Show, AionPortal und Datenbank geben wenn NC Soft einen nicht kleinen Betrag an buffed zahlt.


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Da alleine heute schon 2 neue Gildenthreads kamen und fast das Forum überqiullt wäre eine Erweiterung des Forums wirklich angemessen, und wenn es nur ein Gildenteil ist...


----------



## Grafvkrolock (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, es ist auch nicht zu viel Arbeit ein eigenes Unterforum zu kreieren, ein paar Klicks...
Muss ja nicht direkt 50 % der buffed-Show ausmachen, aber ein bisschen Plattform wäre echt nice...


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist auch nicht zu viel Arbeit ein eigenes Unterforum zu kreieren, ein paar Klicks...
> Muss ja nicht direkt 50 % der buffed-Show ausmachen, aber ein bisschen Plattform wäre echt nice...



Seh ich genauso, sind ja heute sogar 3 neue Gildenthreads, und sicher werden bald wieder welche von Seite 2-3 nach oben gehohlt (was ja völlig in Ordnung ist). Geht ja erstmal nur um die Übersichtlichkeit des Forums.


----------



## Tuskorr (28. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...wenn wir schon eine Unterteilung machen können wir auch gleich das komplette Aion Forum seperatieren....ich meine aktiver als im RoM Forum wirds da sicher zugehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Star Trek Online hat auch schon ein eigenes Unterforum, und dazu ist noch
viel weniger bekannt, außerdem wurde Aion in Korea schon released.


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Star Trek Online hat auch schon ein eigenes Unterforum, und dazu ist noch
> viel weniger bekannt, außerdem wurde Aion in Korea schon released.



STO ist eine externe Seite welche nun zu buffed gehört, bis vor kurzem hatten die auch nur einen kleinen Teil mit 10 Threads oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok Star Trek ist auch kein Mainstream/Massenprodukt, das ist schlichtweg Fansache).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es ist eine frechheit das dieser thread derart von der Chefetage von buffed ignoriert wird! habe fast jeden mir bekannten buffed mitarbeiter eine PM geschickt er möchte sich doch bitte dazu wenigstens äußern WARUM wir kein ordentlicheres Forum bekommen, aber weder per PM noch in diesem Thread meldet sich jemand. ich meine ein einfaches "Nein, ihr bekommt kein besseres Forum weil..." würde ja reichen. Ich denke ich werde nun endgültig auf aionwelten umsatteln...


----------



## Norjena (28. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist eine frechheit das dieser thread derart von der Chefetage von buffed ignoriert wird! habe fast jeden mir bekannten buffed mitarbeiter eine PM geschickt er möchte sich doch bitte dazu wenigstens äußern WARUM wir kein ordentlicheres Forum bekommen, aber weder per PM noch in diesem Thread meldet sich jemand. ich meine ein einfaches "Nein, ihr bekommt kein besseres Forum weil..." würde ja reichen. Ich denke ich werde nun endgültig auf aionwelten umsatteln...



Ich will nicht wissen wie viele PMs die Mitarbeiter bekommen, und wie viele davon einfach nur sinnlos sind, ist sicher untergegangen.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen wie viele PMs die Mitarbeiter bekommen, und wie viele davon einfach nur sinnlos sind, ist sicher untergegangen.



Es sind ja nicht nur PNs die da täglich kommen, es gibt da noch soetwas wie Email-Postfächer en Masse. ;-)
Zum Thema kann ich momentan noch nichts sagen. Wartet es einfach ab.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

das ganze aion forum wird von der buffe xrew ignoriert. oder wurde der thread,d er umbenannt wurd ein jeder darf mal oder so geschlossen?


böser zwischenposter ZAM OO


----------



## Alasken (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Thema kann ich momentan noch nichts sagen. Wartet es einfach ab.



was soviel heist sie verhandeln noch mit ncsoft wieviel diese zahlen für den buffed bereich xD und solang die verhandlungen noch laufen gibts kein aion support ^^


----------



## Sin (29. Juli 2009)

Alasken schrieb:


> was soviel heist sie verhandeln noch mit ncsoft wieviel diese zahlen für den buffed bereich xD und solang die verhandlungen noch laufen gibts kein aion support ^^



Naja, das einzige was sinnvoll währe, ist halt n Gildenforum, mehr foren brauchen wir nicht. Klassenforum: Wayne, Berufeforum: wayne. Buffed hat nun nicht gerade (momentan jedenfalls nicht) so viele Aion fans, dass es sich rentieren würde.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, das einzige was sinnvoll währe, ist halt n Gildenforum, mehr foren brauchen wir nicht. Klassenforum: Wayne, Berufeforum: wayne. Buffed hat nun nicht gerade (momentan jedenfalls nicht) so viele Aion fans, dass es sich rentieren würde.



Naja, RoM und AoC und Diablo 3 haben auch eigene Foren...und dort sind mir bald aktiver, es kommen ja öfter neue Leute hinzu, sobald das Spiel released wurde dürfte einiges los sein.


----------



## Alasken (29. Juli 2009)

ja is doch klar das sich hier keine aion fans zusammenfinden wenns net mal ein gescheites unterforum gibt ...


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

Alasken schrieb:


> was soviel heist sie verhandeln noch mit ncsoft wieviel diese zahlen für den buffed bereich xD und solang die verhandlungen noch laufen gibts kein aion support ^^



Kommst du eigentlich von allein auf so einen Blödsinn oder schreibst du ab? =)


----------



## pbast6 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub an Buffed und an Zam das wen Aion auf die Zielgerade einläuft und/oder spätestens wens Erfolgreich ist ein eigenes Forum gibt. Nicht immer so ungedultig sein und zz. reicht ja das eine noch, oder ?
Und mal ehrlich was wär so schlimm dran wen NC Soft und Buffed noch verhandeln das hieße doch das eins kommen wird.... Star Wars The Old Republik hat ja auch kein eigenes Forum mit allen möglichen Unteforen auch wen Zam im BuffedCast über jede Info zum Spiel jubbelt !


----------



## Alasken (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommst du eigentlich von allein auf so einen Blödsinn oder schreibst du ab? =)



um ehrlich zu sein schreib ich ab xD die idee hat einer ne seite vor mir gepostet ^^


----------



## Grafvkrolock (29. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, das einzige was sinnvoll währe, ist halt n Gildenforum, mehr foren brauchen wir nicht. Klassenforum: Wayne, Berufeforum: wayne. Buffed hat nun nicht gerade (momentan jedenfalls nicht) so viele Aion fans, dass es sich rentieren würde.



Allgemein, Klassen, und Gildenforum sollten es schon sein. Und ich glaube kaum, dass es eine Frage des rentierens ist...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Denke auch das ein wenig struktur innerhalb des Forums schon eingehalten werden sollte...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommst du eigentlich von allein auf so einen Blödsinn oder schreibst du ab? =)


zu so einer schlußfolgerung kommt man leider zwangsläufig wenn man den aion support auf buffed mit den von anderen spielen vergleicht.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> zu so einer schlußfolgerung kommt man leider zwangsläufig wenn man den aion support auf buffed mit den von anderen spielen vergleicht.



Vorsicht vor Unterstellungen bei "Schlussfolgerungen" :-)


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor Unterstellungen bei "Schlussfolgerungen" :-)



Also erstmal, es ist wirklich gut ,dass du dich hier meldest, macht einen guten Eindruck (man kommt sich nicht so vergessen vor).
Aber versuche doch bitte nicht uns einzureden RoM oder D3 hätten ein eigenes Forum wegen der großen Nachfrage oder sonstwas. Da ist total tote Hose, hier gibt es täglich 2-3 Gildenthreads, 2-3 neue Diksussionen und jede Menge Posts (insgesamt mehr als im RoM Bereich).
Sollte es einen anderen Grund für die Benachteiligung der hiesigen Aion-Com geben als von uns vermutet werden wir mit Sicherheit Verständnis dafür haben. Nichtssagende Einzeiler sorgen aber wirklich nicht zu Beruhigung in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja fast tippen, der Bereich wird mit Relese von AION geöffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://aion.buffed.de/


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

http://redsnapper.buffed.de/
und einer für mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> http://redsnapper.buffed.de/
> und einer für mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das ist die Akte über dein Benehmen. ;D


----------



## Smeal (29. Juli 2009)

Im moment weiche ich auf Aionsource.com aus.Super Seite und sehr aktives Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm....sollte man mal vorbei schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Yuufa?^^zuviel Ragnarok The Animation geschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Im moment weiche ich auf Aionsource.com aus.Super Seite und sehr aktives Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist aber Englisch oder? Wenn ja pfeif ich drauf.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Aber versuche doch bitte nicht uns einzureden RoM oder D3 hätten ein eigenes Forum wegen der großen Nachfrage oder sonstwas.



Vielleicht ist dem ein oder anderen schon aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise auch Projekte angekoppelt oder Eröffnet werden, wenn uns im Team das jeweilige Thema als Spieler interessiert - und es passiert nicht sofort oder in regelmäßigen Abständen bzw. zu einem Launch oder nach einem Launch - das ist nie festgelegt. Wir haben fast nie vorab kommunziert, was wir planen/machen/zeigen wollen.

Die hier gern diskutierte Quantität der User-Aktivität ist bei der Wahl von Projekten nicht der wichtigste Punkt, sondern einer von vielen. Wir beobachten mittlerweile sehr genau und schauen vor allem auch, was geht und was aufwandstechnisch überhaupt machbar ist. Es werden aus solchen Gründen Bereiche auch (leider) wieder eingestampft. Im Gegensatz dazu, erweitern wir andere (vor allem Foren-)Bereiche auch auf User-Wunsch, das passiert aber nicht, wenn schon im Vorfeld nur rumgemosert und irgend ein unfair zusammengereimter Blödsinn behauptet wird.

Alle die Spekulationen mit "hat was mit Geld zu tun" u.a. sind genau nur das: Spekulationen durch User, keine Fakten - Für Fakten fehlen den Delinquenten die Kenntnisse über interne Abläufe.  Btw. was vor allem das Eröffnen und Erweiteren von Foren hier angeht, sind wir in der Vergangenheit schon des Öfteren auf Userwünsche eingestiegen - ABER der Ton macht zu 100% dabei die Musik.

Alles was Ihr machen könnt, ist einfach abzuwarten, was sich so entwickelt. :-)


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alles was Ihr machen könnt, ist einfach abzuwarten, was sich so entwickelt. :-)



But...

We have Cookies!


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

and cute Kittys


----------



## Ciclon (29. Juli 2009)

and " Fliegende-Titten-Engel" wie Tikume sie so schön nennt ^^


----------



## Sin (29. Juli 2009)

Wartet doch einfach ab. Für unseren smalltalk reicht das Forum hier allemal, und wenn es dann released ist, kann man immernoch schauen wie die nachfrage ist. Kellogs bringt ja auch kein neues produkt raus, blos weil 100 leute gerne Kornflakes mit Schinkengeschmack hätten.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wartet doch einfach ab. Für unseren smalltalk reicht das Forum hier allemal, und wenn es dann released ist, kann man immernoch schauen wie die nachfrage ist. Kellogs bringt ja auch kein neues produkt raus, blos weil 100 leute gerne Kornflakes mit Schinkengeschmack hätten.



Mhhh... Kornflakes mit Schinkengeschmack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2009)

kellogs hat aber auch x version mit zimtgeschmack, pass auf schinken kommt bald^^


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

Also, das klingt zwar eklig, aber wenn ihr den Geschmack mal testen wollt habe ich das gefunden:
http://baconshow.blogspot.com/2009/03/1402...on-cookies.html


----------



## pbast6 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab so das Gefühl Zam will uns sagen "JA, aber ich darfs euch noch net sagen"^^


----------



## redsnapper (29. Juli 2009)

Ein gutes Zeichen ist ja schonmal ,dass hier mittlerweile immer häufiger Aion-News erscheinen...lässt hoffen.


----------



## Kizna (30. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ein gutes Zeichen ist ja schonmal ,dass hier mittlerweile immer häufiger Aion-News erscheinen...lässt hoffen.



Wäre ja auch irgendwie schlecht für den Ruf, wenn einer der größten mmo Seiten Deutschlands nicht kurz vor dem Release eines Topanwärters für die Spitze des Marktes neue News rausbringen würde. Vor einen Monat hätte ich noch gesagt, dass Aion irgendwo neben WoW seinen Platz fände. Allerdings gibt es bei WoW momentan so massive Einbrüche, dass man hier umdenken muss. Wo noch vor 3 Monaten sich knapp 20% über WoW beschwert haben, hat dieser Wert nun um die 50% erreicht. Sind natürlich alles bloss rein theoretische Zahlen und von Fanseiten berrechnet die hier Abstimmungen gemacht haben, aber ich denke sie sagen schon was aus.


----------



## Sin (30. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch irgendwie schlecht für den Ruf, wenn einer der größten mmo Seiten Deutschlands nicht kurz vor dem Release eines Topanwärters für die Spitze des Marktes neue News rausbringen würde. Vor einen Monat hätte ich noch gesagt, dass Aion irgendwo neben WoW seinen Platz fände. Allerdings gibt es bei WoW momentan so massive Einbrüche, dass man hier umdenken muss. Wo noch vor 3 Monaten sich knapp 20% über WoW beschwert haben, hat dieser Wert nun um die 50% erreicht. Sind natürlich alles bloss rein theoretische Zahlen und von Fanseiten berrechnet die hier Abstimmungen gemacht haben, aber ich denke sie sagen schon was aus.



Und dann kommt patch 3.2, die neuen Instanzen, die neuen Rüstungssets, und die hälfte ist erstmal wieder zu frieden und freut sich über den neuen einheitsbrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (30. Juli 2009)

Aufpassen bei Umfragen, denn die zufriedenen Kunden stimmen meistens nicht ab.

Und ich denke einmal, es kommt ganz bestimmt ein Forumbereich.
Ist ja auch bei der aktuellen Show Aion dabei.

UND was bedenkt werden muß, für Euch kommts nur so vor, wie wenn es "zuwenig" Aion hier gäbe.
Für Leute die es nicht interessiert ist der anteil Aion um 300 % gestiegen ( siehe aktuelle News in letzter Zeit ).

Also ich bin auch schon gespannt ob das Spiel es bei mit über 1 Monat bringt.
Potenzial hätte es ja.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Aufpassen bei Umfragen, denn die zufriedenen Kunden stimmen meistens nicht ab.
> 
> UND was bedenkt werden muß, für Euch kommts nur so vor, wie wenn es "zuwenig" Aion hier gäbe.
> Für Leute die es nicht interessiert ist der anteil Aion um 300 % gestiegen ( siehe aktuelle News in letzter Zeit ).



Naja, die zufriedenen haben auch vorher genauswenig abgestimmt, wenn es wie im Beispiel oben anfangs 20% und später 50% unzufriedene waren sagt das schon etwas aus (aber wirklich danach gehen kann man naütrlich nicht).

Und wegen den News...naja Buffed Show ist zu 50% mit Wow und 30% mit RoM voll...Wow verstehe ich noch, auch wenn ich es für sehr viel halte, aber RoM? Im Buffed RoM Forum ist doch fast nix los...das ist hier wohl die kleinste Com, da ist Diablo 3 schon voller.


----------



## Xâr (30. Juli 2009)

> Es sind ja nicht nur PNs die da täglich kommen, es gibt da noch soetwas wie Email-Postfächer en Masse. ;-)
> Zum Thema kann ich momentan noch nichts sagen. Wartet es einfach ab.



Zusätzlich dazu Deine Antwort mit der Ton macht die Musik?... Wartet es einfach ab?.. Ich kaufe zwar den Inhalt Deines Threads zu den internen Abläufen usw. Allerdings würde ich mir in der heutigen Zeit die Arroganz mal abgewöhnen.. Ohne eure Community gäbe es nämlich auch kein buffed..


----------



## jo0 (30. Juli 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> Zusätzlich dazu Deine Antwort mit der Ton macht die Musik?... Wartet es einfach ab?.. Ich kaufe zwar den Inhalt Deines Threads zu den internen Abläufen usw. Allerdings würde ich mir in der heutigen Zeit die Arroganz mal abgewöhnen.. Ohne eure Community gäbe es nämlich auch kein buffed..



Mein Gott, such dir einfach eine andere Community Seite für Aion...
Gibt genug bessere Alternativen..

www.aion-daily.de
www.aion-welten.de
www.aion-toe.de

Spätestens wenn hier eine "Spürbare" Anzahl an Leuten weniger ist, werden die es auch einsehen.
Aber dazu wird es nicht kommen
Wenn sich jeder damit abfindet, machen die so weiter, wie bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde es nicht so schlimm, noch komme ich auch hier aus..
Aber aion-daily.de finde ich aber irgendwie am besten, obwohl da auch nicht so viel Leute sind wie bei aion-welten, dennoch mehr als hier..


----------



## Shintuargar (30. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch irgendwie schlecht für den Ruf, wenn einer der größten mmo Seiten Deutschlands nicht kurz vor dem Release eines Topanwärters für die Spitze des Marktes neue News rausbringen würde. Vor einen Monat hätte ich noch gesagt, dass Aion irgendwo neben WoW seinen Platz fände. Allerdings gibt es bei WoW momentan so massive Einbrüche, dass man hier umdenken muss. Wo noch vor 3 Monaten sich knapp 20% über WoW beschwert haben, hat dieser Wert nun um die 50% erreicht. Sind natürlich alles bloss rein theoretische Zahlen und von Fanseiten berrechnet die hier Abstimmungen gemacht haben, aber ich denke sie sagen schon was aus.



Erinnert mich irgendwie alles an Diskussionen vor dem Release von WAR oder AoC.

Interessant sind nicht die Zahlen zu Release. Die werden sicherlich sehr hoch sein. Interessant ist, wer nach 3 Monaten noch dabei ist. Ob die Zahlen stabil bleiben oder im besten Fall steigen. Oder eben sinken. Nach einem halben Jahr kann man dann ungefähr sagen, welche Spielerbasis das Spiel wirklich hat. Mal abgesehen davon, so leicht wie man manche Umfragen manipulieren kann, sollte man da nicht zuviel Gewicht drauf geben.


----------



## Xâr (30. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, such dir einfach eine andere Community Seite für Aion...
> Gibt genug bessere Alternativen..
> 
> www.aion-daily.de
> ...



aeh.. das war reiner zufall hier, weil ich sehen wollte ob es hier überhault etwas gibt. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass ich dieses Forum in der Regel nicht nutze.. also locker bleiben..


----------



## _flo93_ (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das in der Buffed Show richtig verstanden habe, wird es bald eine Aion-Show geben.. 
Mal schaun wie die wird^^


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (30. Juli 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das in der Buffed Show richtig verstanden habe, wird es bald eine Aion-Show geben..
> Mal schaun wie die wird^^



#19  Furggor vor 32 Minuten
[buffed.de-Autor] Autor
Am Wochenende wird es eine Aion-Show bei uns geben. Alle, die der Abyss interessiert, sollten da mal reinschauen. Außerdem erwartet Euch noch ein Artikel mit Einsteigertipps.


----------



## Norjena (30. Juli 2009)

Stárfórcé1990 schrieb:


> #19  Furggor vor 32 Minuten
> [buffed.de-Autor] Autor
> Am Wochenende wird es eine Aion-Show bei uns geben. Alle, die der Abyss interessiert, sollten da mal reinschauen. Außerdem erwartet Euch noch ein Artikel mit Einsteigertipps.



Hm, da bin ich mal gespannt, im Moment erscheinen doch recht häufig Aion News.


----------



## jo0 (30. Juli 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> aeh.. das war reiner zufall hier, weil ich sehen wollte ob es hier überhault etwas gibt. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass ich dieses Forum in der Regel nicht nutze.. also locker bleiben..




Bin doch locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe nur Vorschläge gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (31. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Bin doch locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm mist.. dann war ich wohl unlocker..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davinci2k8 (31. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wirst du nie kriegen. Das ROM gepusht wird war mir seit der Ausgabe des Buffed Magazin klar in der eine Bonus DvD mit ROM drinn war. Wer es heutzutage nicht schaft sich ein Spiel aus dem Internet zu hollen und dies auch noch legal, dem solte der Computer und die Internetleitung entzogen werden.
> 
> Ob nun Geld oder nicht eine rolle spielt ist mir ansich völlig egal. Aber wenn sie dem Ruf einer immer stärkeren Community nicht zuhören, dann haben sie bald ein großes Problem. Der Goldesel WoW wird auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben die sowieso schon mageren Beiträge reinzutragen. Die Leute werden einfach weiterziehen und wenn dann Buffed doch noch zur Besinnung kommt, dann könnte es schon zu spät sein.



so bis hier bin ich aktuell gekommen, soviele gerüchte und aussagen wo doch keiner weiss was wo wie und warum passiert... vergleiche oder aussagen mit RoM...mag doch sein das sie geld dafür bekommen, selbst wenn, wen juckts... und wenn ich mal zurückblicke in den letzten beiden ausgaben war auch jeweils ne CD für nen gratis MMO die keine foren hier haben wohl auch nie bekommen werden *g* (pristontale + 4story) es wurde vorher eine umfrage gestartet was wir gerne in den heften hatten, einige, unter anderem auch ich haben für cd´s gevotet wobei ich die karten eig auch nett fand. 
Das Forum wird kommen, da mache ich mir zumindest gar keinen Kopf, und was ist so schlimm daran, wer nen forum-thread verfolgen kann sie abonieren. notfalls die suchleiste benutzen.
Dann wird überall mal behauptet buffed macht nix für aion oder schreibt kaum darüber, letzte heft 3 seiten, gestern die buffed show und am we kommt die erste (kann mich auch täuschen) aion show...
soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hat aion zumindest gute chancen auf den 2. platz auf dem MMO-"Podest" allein deswegen würde es schon lohnen auch Foren und unterForen zu erstellen und verwalten... wie auch schon erwähnt mods die in frage kämen gibts sicher, wenn buffed die nicht selber stellen sollte,
da auch dort soweit ich das mitbekomme nicht wenige sympathisanten von aion vertreten sind.

Regt euch doch nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Notfalls immer dran denken, selbst is(s)t der mann, 

so far
gruss rené


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch ein wenig Geduld tut uns allen gut.

Aion ist noch nicht released und wir befinden uns in der westlichen Betaphase...ergo hat das buffed-Team noch genug Zeit hier ein Forum aufzubauen...und selbst wenn nicht gibt es a) andere Seiten mit Foren und b) immernoch das wie jetzt bestehende Forum was ja jetzt auch nicht endlos schlecht ist...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. Juli 2009)

Ach komm schon Zam.. lass dich erweichen. Gibs zu.. auch du hast nen weichen Kern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein mal ehrlich.. unrecht haben einige Leute wirklich nicht. Wenn man sieht was um AoC, War oder Lotro für ein Hype gemacht wurde haltet ihr bei Aion den Ball aber ziemlich Flach. Nervt schon irgendwo.. einerseits verstehe ich das ihr den gleichen Fehler nicht nochmal machen wollt. Andererseits braucht Aion den aber auch gar nicht.. 

Es wäre halt nur cool wenn es mal bissl kategorisiert werden würde. Ich mein dieser ganze Legions Spam in einem "Diskussions" Forum nervt schon gewaltig. Wäre schon nice wenn ihr da eine andere Regelung für findet bzw zumindest dafür ein zweites Unterforum machen würdet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Wie war dein Urlaub? Hoffe erholsam.. vorallem da mal keine nervenden Foren-User da waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. Juli 2009)

> Und dann kommt patch 3.2, die neuen Instanzen, die neuen Rüstungssets, und die hälfte ist erstmal wieder zu frieden und freut sich über den neuen einheitsbrei



Ich denke, dass der Mensch immer gern wieder mal etwas neues sieht und auch Abwechslung brauch. Viele der Spieler in WoW, die ich kenne, die sind nur noch dabei, weil es keine für sie annehmbare Alternative gibt (für viele reicht einfach bei AoC, HDRO, WAR das Gebotene, sowie die Technik mit der es umgesetzt ist nicht aus - die Spiele füllen kleinere Nischen, aber haben auch unübersehbare Mängel).

Insofern gibt es einen ungeheuren Markt für ein neues (gutes) MMO, was man ja an den Verkaufszahlen von AoC und WAR gesehen hat. Nur haben die Leute die von WoW kommen hohe Ansprüche. Der Großteil wird es nicht akzeptieren, wenn sie in Fehler und Unannehmlichkeiten zurückgeworfen werden, mit denen sie schon vor 3 Jahren bei WoW zu kämpfen hatten.

Das hängt wohl alles davon ab, wie gut Aion wirklich ist. 

Wird 1.5 reibungslos auf EU und US Releases sein? 
Wird die Lokalisierung zu einem annehmbaren Grad fertig sein?
Jeder der Zugang zum Betaboard hat, der kennt sicher den "Sticky" aus der Suggestion Box, wo jemand alle kleineren und größeren Bugs in einer langen Liste gesammelt hat. Wieviel davon wird sich zu Release noch im Spiel finden? 

(Ich weiß einige davon würden mich zum Haareraufen bringen, wenn es zu Release immer noch so wäre. Ein kleines Beispiel ist, dass man nur mit der mittleren Maustaste - oder shift+ rechtsklick "freelook" haben kann und dies nicht anders belegen kann. So etwas kann für mich "gamebreaking" werden. Nicht so sehr weil es nun unannehmbar ist die mittlere Maustaste zu drücken, sondern weil es mir das einfachste der Welt erscheint, dass man so etwas den Spieler entscheiden lässt (So etwas lässt sich leicht patchen). Wird mir diese Möglichkeit als zahlender Kunde vorenthalten fühle ich mich verarscht. Ich will nicht zahlen, um meine Gewohnheit (i.e. linke maustaste = freelook) umzugewöhnen.) Da fällt mir ein, dass ich in AoC nach wie vor mein Mausrad nicht vernünftig belegen kann...


----------



## Geige (2. August 2009)

Langsam wirds dubios!
Es gibt ne Aion show aber noch kein Aion Forum!

Ok ZAM ist noch im Urlaub, aber es wird doch irgendjemand
hier schnell 5 Neue Unterforen reinstellen können, von mir aus auch ohne 
Forenticker!?


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2009)

> Ok ZAM ist noch im Urlaub,



In meinem Status stand "im Urlaub 15.7 - 26.7" und nicht "im Urlaub" *g*



> aber es wird doch irgendjemand hier schnell 5 Neue Unterforen reinstellen können, von mir aus auch ohne
> Forenticker!?



Ja ich - aber momentan nicht. Siehe bisherige Kommentare.  :-)


----------



## Sin (2. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> In meinem Status stand "im Urlaub 15.7 - 26.7" und nicht "im Urlaub" *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ich - aber momentan nicht. Siehe bisherige Kommentare.  :-)



Dann einfach mal zum schock das Aion Forum löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (2. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> In meinem Status stand "im Urlaub 15.7 - 26.7" und nicht "im Urlaub" *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ich - aber momentan nicht. Siehe bisherige Kommentare.  :-)



du bist ein gemeiner foren diktator


----------



## Geige (3. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> In meinem Status stand "im Urlaub 15.7 - 26.7" und nicht "im Urlaub" *g*
> Ja ich - aber momentan nicht. Siehe bisherige Kommentare.  :-)



Ah ok Also bist du wieder da, ich hoffe der Urlaub war schön denn
wenn Aion rauskommt und es kein Forum gibt, dann wird das hier durch die
Flammen heißer als in der Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja ich finde es nebenbei super, das du hierauf eingegangen bist,
das zeigt, das euch eure Comm nicht egal ist!


----------



## FELLINGA (4. August 2009)

Ich flame hier mal mit..

NEEED!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgalow (5. August 2009)

Buffed ist gerade dabei einen großen Trend zu verpassen,
Ich bin seit 11 Jahren im Online Gaming "geschäft"

Ich war dabei als Half-Life Quake abgelöst hat, ich war da als Team Fortress zu "Classic" wurde, ich war dabei als Unreal geboren wurde, ich war dabei als Starcraft in SüdKorea "Volkssport" wurde, ich spiele WoW seit beginn, ich habe jedes Konkurenzprodukt getestet, aber nur eines konnte mich bis heute wirklich überzeugen... 

und das im BETA Stadium

Buffed/Zam das ist keine bitte, das ist eine Forderung! 
MACHT DIE AUGEN AUF!

in einem Jahr steht in der Top10 MMORPG Liste Aion unter WoW... 
Aber über allem anderen!

it´s hell about time!


----------



## Ciclon (5. August 2009)

And that's the bottom line cuz' Borgalow said so!

ne mal ehrlich wird schon langsam aber sicher zeit.


----------



## Pente (5. August 2009)

Borgalow schrieb:


> Buffed ist gerade dabei einen großen Trend zu verpassen
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


*Augen aufmach* ... sieht alles noch genauso aus wie vorher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist. Gibt AION-Beta Blogs und die erste AION-Show gibt's auch schon. Mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass AION schon mehrfach in der normalen buffed-Show war und auch schon auf der RPC auf dem buffed-Stand von Amboss präsentiert wurde. Wo verpassen wir nun irgendwas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel erscheint im September. Forenbereiche anlegen dauert sicher keine Monate. Also wozu die ganze Panik? Lasst es auf euch zukommen. Wenn ihr täglich aktiv im buffed-Forum seid könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ihr als erste wisst wenn wir neue Forenbereiche für AION bereitstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (5. August 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge wird das ROM-Forum auf einem eigenen Server gesichert der gleich neben einem der europäischen Root-servern steht. Ist da was dran ?


----------



## Sin (5. August 2009)

Husch husch pente, musste nich in eurem irc channel sauber machen oder an Frontline schreiben? ^^


----------



## Borgalow (5. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Forenbereiche anlegen dauert sicher keine Monate.



eben... es dauert 5minuten,
wenn ihr mögt mach ich es selbst wenn ihr keine Zeit habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (5. August 2009)

Borgalow schrieb:


> eben... es dauert 5minuten,
> wenn ihr mögt mach ich es selbst wenn ihr keine Zeit habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So war das nicht gemeint. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Angst, wir vergessen euch schon nicht. Ich denke nicht, dass man uns vorwerfen könnte, dass wir uns nicht um AION kümmern.


----------



## Norjena (5. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Keine Angst, wir vergessen euch schon nicht. Ich denke nicht, dass man uns vorwerfen könnte, dass wir uns nicht um AION kümmern.



Vorwerfen können schon, aber es würde nicht stimmen, ihr macht, vor allem im Moment wirklich viel für Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tja (5. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt auch Leute, welche mit diesem "kleinen" mit viel Kuschelcharakter zufrieden sind. 

Persönlich denke ich, dass ihr mehr als ausreichend über AION berichtet wer mehr erwartet, hat diverse andere Anlaufstellen.

für alle, welche es immer noch nicht wissen:
Nicht JEDES MMORPG kann eine eigene Rubrik bekommen. Soviel ich weiß, plant NIEMAND von Buffed Aion zu spielen.


----------



## Sin (5. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, welche mit diesem "kleinen" mit viel Kuschelcharakter zufrieden sind.
> 
> Persönlich denke ich, dass ihr mehr als ausreichend über AION berichtet wer mehr erwartet, hat diverse andere Anlaufstellen.



Ich mag die größe des Forums, es ist momentan vollkommend ausreichend. Ausserdem hab ich somit alles gut im Überblick. Wenn es 5 Unterforen geben würde, wäre viel weniger los hier.


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Nicht JEDES MMORPG kann eine eigene Rubrik bekommen. Soviel ich weiß, plant NIEMAND von Buffed Aion zu spielen.


und was hat das mit Buffed zu tun? willst du mir sagen nur weil kein Buffed mitarbeiter aion spiel das es kein eigens Forum bekommt? 

es gibt auch viel Mmogs die eben keine forum bei buffed haben, die haben auch nicht mehr viele spieler, was ich dann auch nicht gross lohnt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> und was hat das mit Buffed zu tun? willst du mir sagen nur weil kein Buffed mitarbeiter aion spiel das es kein eigens Forum bekommt?



wie buffed hat keine mitarbeiter die aion zocken!? da muss ich mich gleich mal bewerben, hab ehh noch nen halbes jahr praktikum zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (6. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> und was hat das mit Buffed zu tun? willst du mir sagen nur weil kein Buffed mitarbeiter aion spiel das es kein eigens Forum bekommt?
> 
> es gibt auch viel Mmogs die eben keine forum bei buffed haben, die haben auch nicht mehr viele spieler, was ich dann auch nicht gross lohnt.



Andere Baustelle?

Habe mir das Ganze 4x durchgelesen und noch immer keine Ahnung, was Du mir eigentlich mitteilen möchtest.-



> Ich mag die größe des Forums, es ist momentan vollkommend ausreichend. Ausserdem hab ich somit alles gut im Überblick. Wenn es 5 Unterforen geben würde, wäre viel weniger los hier.



Eben ein "größeres Forum" würde eh nur wieder die ganzen Kinder und "Aion gegen Spiel X" Idioten anziehen. Nicht zu vergessen, die ganzen "Anfänger hat Fragen" und das 4x am Tag Themen...nene da soll der Buffedbereich ruhig so bleiben wie er ist, wer mehr will, es gibt genug reine Aionseiten.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

Es sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein, dass das alles lediglich von einer Sache abhängt:

- Wie erfolgreich wird Aion sein?

Buffed kann sich vor keinem erfolgreichen MMO verschließen. Wird Aion gut, wird es auch einen Aion Bereich geben, ein Aion forum wird es wohl so oder so erstmal geben. Nur ist man vielleicht vorsichtiger geworden, wenn es darum geht schnell große neue Foren einzurichten, die nur dem ersten Hype dienen.


----------



## Meilo1 (6. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Andere Baustelle?



WARUM SOLLTE AION KEIN EIGENS FORUM BEKOMMEN? NUR WEIL KEIN BUFFED MITARBEITER AION SPIELT?


----------



## Tja (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein, dass das alles lediglich von einer Sache abhängt:
> 
> - Wie erfolgreich wird Aion sein?
> 
> Buffed kann sich vor keinem erfolgreichen MMO verschließen. Wird Aion gut, wird es auch einen Aion Bereich geben, ein Aion forum wird es wohl so oder so erstmal geben. Nur ist man vielleicht vorsichtiger geworden, wenn es darum geht schnell große neue Foren einzurichten, die nur dem ersten Hype dienen.



EvE Online? Mehr Abos als Warhammer und keinen eigenen Bereich und weshalb? Weil bis auf Marcel keiner aus der Buffedredaktion EvE spielt. Es ist also nicht nur eine Frage des Erfolges, sondern auch der Spieler. Logisch, warum wird wohl über Hdro weniger berichtet? Ganz einfach, weil es nur von Dargrimm (FloZwo) gespielt wird.

@ Meilo1:

Ganz einfach ---> Moderation

Außerdem HAT AION BEREITS EIN EIGENES FORUM!


----------



## Pente (6. August 2009)

So Captain Capslock schreibt nun bitte wie alle anderen auch ganz normal und benutzt neben den großen Buchstaben auch zahlreiche kleine Buchstaben in seinem Sprachgebrauch.

*Hier nochmal ein paar Punkte die ich klarstellen möchte:*
1.) AION hat bereits ein eigenes Forum - es geht lediglich um den Ausbau dieses Bereichs. Sinn-/Unsinn hiervon könnt ihr hier gerne diskutieren.
2.) Wäre mir neu, dass niemand von uns AION spielen wird. Selbst wenn dies jedoch der Fall wäre spielt das keine Rolle bei der Entscheidung ob der Forenbereich vergrößert wird oder nicht.
3.) Mehr als vom Erfolg des Spiels selbst hängt es wohl vielmehr damit zusammen wie groß die Ressonanz innerhalb der buffed-Community ist. Damit ist nun nicht gemeint wie laut ihr brüllt sondern wieviele ihr seid. Wenn also von euren zahlreichen Gilden alle Spieler einen buffed.de Account haben und fleißig im AION-Bereich posten, die AION-News usw kommentieren dann ist dies doch schonmal eine solide Basis für eine Erweiterung des Forenbereichs. Selbstverständlich ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass dann der Bereich auch wirklich vergrößert wird, aber im Grunde ist das was primär erstmal zählt wie groß das Interesse innerhalb der buffed-Community an dem Spiel ist.


----------



## Daibola (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> So Captain Capslock schreibt nun bitte wie alle anderen auch ganz normal und benutzt neben den großen Buchstaben auch zahlreiche kleine Buchstaben in seinem Sprachgebrauch.
> 
> *Hier nochmal ein paar Punkte die ich klarstellen möchte:*
> 1.) AION hat bereits ein eigenes Forum - es geht lediglich um den Ausbau dieses Bereichs. Sinn-/Unsinn hiervon könnt ihr hier gerne diskutieren.
> ...



Wie ich es vermute wird ein Forum vergrößert, wenn es einen anderen Themenbereich (z.B. ROM) durch Anzahl der Beiträge überflügelt. Richtiger wäre aber es auf rund der Resonanz zu vergrößern und durch die Anzahl der Antworten kann man schon jetzt sagen, dass die Interesse für Aion größer ist wie von ROM.

Drum 

/dafür (Forumsausbau)


----------



## Raaandy (7. August 2009)

Ich bin neutral aber möchte zu dem ganzen thema mal meinen eindruck wiederspiegeln.

buffed entscheidet welches spiel hier gepusht wird un welches nicht!

buffed ist zu aller erst eine anlaufstelle für wow fans.

danach glaube ich kommt schon fast die zuneigung zu rom. 
Casual Spiel schlechthin...wenn ich an denke fällt mir spontan das lied der prinzen ein^^ werden wohl ein paar garnich kennen liedtext:

Denn das ist alles nur geklaut.
Das ist alles gar nicht meine.
Das ist alles nur geklaut.
Doch das weiß ich nur ganz alleine.
Das ist alles nur geklaut und gestohlen,
nur gezogen und geraubt,
tschuldigung das hab ich mir erlaubt!

jegliche ideen von rom kommen von anderen spielen^^ naja egal...buffed pusht es weil wohl viele das spiel so nebenher, zu wow spielen, is ja kostenlos^^

warhammer wird was mich wundert sehr gut unterstützt gibt doch hier und da sehr gute news.

herr der ringe gibts zwar nich soviel zu berichten, denn dort läuft alles glatt, aber man könnte doch mehr machen. 

aoc wurde ganz raus gekickt weils einfach, wie ich denke, nich der altersgruppe entsprochen hat. finds schade gerade da das spiel nichmal jetzt unterstützt wird wo es echt klasse wurde...

ich glaube mit aion sind sie sich nich so sicher^^ deshalb das ewige zögern...evt. die angst einen richtigen kontrahenten zu bekommen...

wie auch immer, und das sage ich jetzt auch nichtmal böse^^ 

ich denke die buffed läute sind schon überwiegend wow fanboys, ohne das jetzt als beleidigung sagen zu wollen.
aber das ist auch in ordnung wenns so ist, man merkts aber auch an den news, da wird echt jeder mist als news gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist meine meinung, wenn es wirklich darum ging das ein forum ausgebaut wird wenn sich viele im forum tummeln würden, hätte eine schon lange eine eigene rubrik.

es geht darum ob buffed es will...


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, plant NIEMAND von Buffed Aion zu spielen.



Deine Quellen würd ich gern mal erfahren. *g*


----------



## Healor (7. August 2009)

Angenommen buffed stellt einen eigenen AION bereich hier auf Buffed rein und das Spiel floppt nach einigen Monaten, dann wäre es ja sinnlos jetzt schon einen eigenen Bereich zu eröffnen.

Vielleicht war ihnen AoC damals eine lehre hihi. Man weiss es nicht... Man kann nur vermuten wie und warum. ZAM rauft sich ja bereits die Haare, lassen wir ihm doch noch ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde einfach mal abwarten. Warum sollte hier auch schon ein eigener Bereich entstehen? Das Spiel gibt es ja noch nicht (in Europa) und es werden denke ich dann nur Threads kommen wie "Welche Klasse werdet ihr Spielen" "Welcher Beruf ist geeignet für Klasse XY?" usw usw.


----------



## redsnapper (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> 2.) Wäre mir neu, dass niemand von uns AION spielen wird. Selbst wenn dies jedoch der Fall wäre spielt das keine Rolle bei der Entscheidung ob der Forenbereich vergrößert wird oder nicht.





ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dem ein oder anderen schon aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise auch Projekte angekoppelt oder Eröffnet werden, wenn uns im Team das jeweilige Thema als Spieler interessiert - und es passiert nicht sofort oder in regelmäßigen Abständen bzw. zu einem Launch oder nach einem Launch - das ist nie festgelegt. Wir haben fast nie vorab kommunziert, was wir planen/machen/zeigen wollen.



Was den nun, Community oder Buffed-Leute beeinflussen die "Foren-Entscheidung"?


----------



## Raaandy (7. August 2009)

@ healor falsch! rom wurde auch schon zur beta gepusht... und rom kam bekantlich nach aoc


----------



## Healor (7. August 2009)

Dann steinigt mich für meine Unwissenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendeinen Grund wird es schon haben warum der RoM Bereich schon vor dem Release drinnen war. Ob da Geld im Spiel war oder nicht (wie hier viele vermuten) weiss wohl keiner ausser die Jungs und Mädels von Buffed.

Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das AION seinen eigenen Bereich bekommt.


----------



## Borgalow (7. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Was den nun, Community oder Buffed-Leute beeinflussen die "Foren-Entscheidung"?



anscheinend beeinflusst hier nur eines die Foren Entscheidung,

und zwar Werbeverträge mit Hersteller XY,


Siehe RoM mit seiner RIEßIGEN Community hier auf Buffed mit 13 Unterforen...

Geld regiert eben nicht nur Die Welt sondern auch das Netz

schade...


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. August 2009)

RoM wäre ohne die viele Werbung auf buffed nicht so erfolgreich geworden. Ein deutlich sichtbares "low-budget" Spiel wurde stark gehyped um möglichst viele Kunden anzulocken und das von einem "unparteiischen" Rollenspielportal!

Die Itemshop News kommen auch weiterhin regelmäßig.

Genau das gleiche mit dem S&F Game, es gab keine große Community die einen Boardbereich für das Spiel wollte, schon alleine weil fast keine Sau das Game vor Release kannte, aber zack un-gefordert war der Bereich da und wurde sogar auf der Portalseite verlinkt. Komisch, das S&F Game ist ja von Buffed und spielt so Geld in die Kassen.

Bei Aion ist kein Geld zu holen, NCsoft braucht die Unterstützung von buffed nicht, das Spiel hat auch so genug Werbung abbekommen. Also wird sich Zeit gelassen, klar der Bereich und so wird kommen, schon alleine weil Aion wahrscheinlich einige Spielern von anderen MMOs abziehen wird und es wäre doch unschön für Buffed diese Schäfchen an ein anderes Onlinespieleportal abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> 3.) Mehr als vom Erfolg des Spiels selbst hängt es wohl vielmehr damit zusammen wie groß die Ressonanz innerhalb der buffed-Community ist. Damit ist nun nicht gemeint wie laut ihr brüllt sondern wieviele ihr seid. Wenn also von euren zahlreichen Gilden alle Spieler einen buffed.de Account haben und fleißig im AION-Bereich posten, die AION-News usw kommentieren dann ist dies doch schonmal eine solide Basis für eine Erweiterung des Forenbereichs. Selbstverständlich ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass dann der Bereich auch wirklich vergrößert wird, aber im Grunde ist das was primär erstmal zählt wie groß das Interesse innerhalb der buffed-Community an dem Spiel ist.




komisch dass die aktivität der buffed aion user die aktivität der rom spieler schon lange übersteigt und wir trotzdem kein ordentliches forum haben, nicht wahr?



Borgalow schrieb:


> anscheinend beeinflusst hier nur eines die Foren Entscheidung,
> 
> und zwar Werbeverträge mit Hersteller XY,
> 
> ...




so und nicht anders siehts aus.


----------



## Sin (7. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> so und nicht anders siehts aus.



Jetzt hört doch verdammt nochmal auf andauernd zu Meckern. Die Unterforen kommen, wenn die Zeit reif ist, und bis dahin reicht dieses Forum hier vollkommen aus.


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Was den nun, Community oder Buffed-Leute beeinflussen die "Foren-Entscheidung"?


Man sollte Zitate nie aus dem Zusammenhang reissen. Das eine Zitat bezieht sich auf die Forenerweiterung das andere auf einen eigene Sparte in der Website. 




Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> komisch dass die aktivität der buffed aion user die aktivität der rom spieler schon lange übersteigt und wir trotzdem kein ordentliches forum haben, nicht wahr?


Interessant, dass du die Aktivität beider Bereiche messen & vergleichen kannst. Die Daten kannst du mir ja gerne per PM zukommen lassen. Deine Auswertung und deren Ergebnisse würden mich doch schon stark interessieren. Wie auch immer du misst wieviel Hits News / Shows zu entsprechenden Spielen bei uns haben. Aber nette Theorie.

PS: irgendwelche komischen, haltlosen Unterstellungen und Anschuldigungen waren noch nie sonderlich hilfreich um mit Wünschen und Anliegen Gehör zu finden. Ich würde es einfach mal auf die freundlich konstruktive Art versuchen. Die bringt einen oftmals weiter.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2009)

Meine güte.... lasst den Leuten von Buffed doch Zeit ...
Obs nun ein Aion Forum gibt oder nicht, oder in welchem Ausmaß is doch völlig irrelevant.
ich finds sogar gut, dass das Forum relativ versteckt ist, da kommen schon weniger flamekids rein.

Und selbst wenn Buffed Geld von den RoM Fuzzies bekommt... wayne juckts?
So ne Seite finanziert sich nich von alleine, und der arme ZAM muss ja auch irgendwie seine horrenden Stromrechnungen zahlen.

mfg Terror


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wie auch immer du misst wieviel Hits News / Shows zu entsprechenden Spielen bei uns haben. Aber nette Theorie.



Wenn innerhalb der letzten Woche im gesamten RoM Forum (samt Unterforen) ca. 120 Beiträge verfasst worden sind und im Aion Forum ca. 900 Beiträge dann brauchst du nicht auf irgendwelche Hits auf eure News verweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist auch egal. Eure Benutzer haben euch darauf hin gewiesen, wenn diese jetzt verschwinden und sich ein anderes Board suchen, wo vielleicht sogar die ein oder andere Kritik dankend entgegen genommen wird, dann beklagt euch nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

Liebe Moderatoren,

in Anbetracht der laufenden Beta-Wochenenden und des bald bevorstehenden Releases von Aion  - The Tower of Eternity wünsche ich mir, dass ein eigener Forenbereich für diese neue MMO bereitgesellt wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

OldboyX

PS: MACHT SOFORT DAS FORUM IHR PARTEIISCHEN VOREINGENOMMEN AION HATER, DIE IHR NUR ÜBER DAS BERICHTET WAS IHR SELBST SPIELT!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2009)

Fail



Ich persöhnlich denke das es ein Unterforum geben wird, warten wir doch erstmal die Wochen nachd em Release ab. Wenn wir jetzt eins kriegen nützt es doch auch nichts :O


----------



## Maugaran (7. August 2009)

bevor ihr euch so aufregt schaut doch mal nicht nur auf buffed nach aion, es gibt genug andere seiten die mehr in sachen aion zu bieten haben. Ausserdem ist die dort meist die Community netter. Also hört euch auf zu beschweren...


----------



## Norjena (7. August 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> bevor ihr euch so aufregt schaut doch mal nicht nur auf buffed nach aion, es gibt genug andere seiten die mehr in sachen aion zu bieten haben. Ausserdem ist die dort meist die Community netter. Also hört euch auf zu beschweren...



Manche Leute haben aber auch keine Lust mehere Seiten zu nutzten. (wobei ich auch schon am überlegen bin ob ich mir für SW:TOR nicht eine andere Plattform aufsuche, hier sind die Leute zwar nett, aber es sind einfach sehr wenige.)

Ansonsten...

Geduld eine Tugend ist, keine Schwäche.


----------



## Geige (7. August 2009)

genau, wenn ihr euch nicht beeilt wandern die Leute
auf andere Seiten aus, zb Onlinewelten (!), deshalb solltet ihr euch sputen!


----------



## Sin (7. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> genau, wenn ihr euch nicht beeilt wandern die Leute
> auf andere Seiten aus, zb Onlinewelten (!), deshalb solltet ihr euch sputen!



Bezweifle ich.


----------



## redsnapper (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Man sollte Zitate nie aus dem Zusammenhang reissen. Das eine Zitat bezieht sich auf die Forenerweiterung das andere auf einen eigene Sparte in der Website.



Entschuldige, das war nicht meine Absicht, hatte das gar nicht bemerkt.
Ich nehme alles zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Geige (8. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich.



Begründung?
Man postet ungerne dort, wo es eh wenig Leute lesen, auch wenn mir buffed um einiges
Sympatischer ist, wäre ich dann wohl in OW aktiver, wenn buffed nen Trend verschlafen hätte!


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ich glaube jeder denkt hier das es sich um geld handelt.
Ich auch.
Ich meine die leute hier müssen ja auch bezahlt werden oder nicht?!

Und das die Firmen zahlen für gute werbung und bessere games >>wertungen<< wissen wir eh alle.
Das konnte man schon offt genug lesen in news von anderen seiten.

Aber zugeben würde es keiner....
Was auch klar ist^^

Was aber nicht heissen soll das es hier auch so ist.
Man >weiss> es nicht.


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und das die Firmen zahlen für gute werbung und bessere games >>wertungen<< wissen wir eh alle.
> Das konnte man schon offt genug lesen in news von anderen seiten.


Mit solchen Aussagen solltest du im allgemeinen sehr vorsichtig sein. Solche Äußerungen können ganz böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen solltest du im allgemeinen sehr vorsichtig sein. Solche Äußerungen können ganz böse ins Auge gehen.



Man konnte noch vor kutzer zeit überall lesen das Eidos lara croft geld zahlte an zeitungen seiten etc und drohte.
Um bessere wertungen zu bekommen + geld was geflossen sien soll.
Das war auf 100 von seiten zu lesen und ein sehr grosses thema.

Das kommt nicht von mir.

Aber ich denke das geht über all so..
Selbst bei den partein Polizei und und und

Was man da schon alles hörte und bewiesen ist... naja..

Tag-Übersicht: Gerüchte - GIGA.DEGute Testwertungen nur gekauft?
Nach einer weille wirde es zu heiss und die leute zusammen geschissen.
Dann war auf einmal alles gelöscht und es stand nur noch :
Das es nicht stimmt.

Wie dem auch sei selbst mit der 9.0+ bewertung war das game der Flop.
Wurde nur sehr wenig verkauft.

Batman triffts auch^^

Gute Testwertungen nur gekauft?
(Schweinepriester087) Seit neustem gibt es Gerüchte, das Eidos Interactive viele "Tests" zu Batman-Arkham Asylum mit guten Bewertungen erkauft haben soll.

Durch einen Blog Eintrag von RAM-Raider wurde bekannt das alle Artikel bis zum Verkaufstag untersagt sind jedoch sind alle Magazine, welche eine Wertung von 90 oder besser vergaben UND das Spiel auf dem Cover gedruckt hatten davon ausgenommen. Daher liegt nun der Verdacht nahe, das die Wertungen nur gekauft sind.

Eidos reagierte sofort und lies den Marketing Chef folgendes verkünden:

"Im Hinblick auf einen Artikel des Blogs RAM Raider, in dem Eidos vorgeworfen wird, Testwertungen für Batman: Arkham Asylum manipuliert zu haben, möchten wir festhalten, dass es keinerlei Verhandlungen über Spielewertungen mit irgendeinem Magazin gegeben hat. Kurz gesagt enthält dieser Artikel nicht einen Funken Wahrheit, ausgenommen natürlich der Titel des Spiels."

*Ob dies allerdings glaubwürdig ist bleibt erstmal in Frage zu stellen denn Eidos hatte bereits vor 2 Jahren aus ähnlichen Gründen Kritik einstecken müssen. *
QUELLE
http://www.spieletipps.de/n_18009/
http://ramraider.blogspot.com/2009/07/eido...for-arkham.html

Bereits vor zwei Jahren geriet Eidos ins Visier der Journalisten, weil das Unternehmen versucht haben soll, Wertungen für Kane & Lynch - Dead Men zu "kaufen". Nach eigenen Aussagen wurde der Gamestop-Redakteur Jeff Gerstmann kurz darauf aufgrund einer schlechten Wertung für das Actionspiel entlassen. 


Quelle Giga.de

Wer da noch an fake glaubt hat einen an der klatsche.
So ist es heute halt.
This is Living.

Und wiegesagt jeder normale mensch würde da sagen, neeee stimmt nicht.
Weill die dann alle nicht mehr ernst genommen werden.


----------



## pbast6 (8. August 2009)

Es gibt einen Test zu Batman in der aktuellen M! und dort nimmt der Cehfredakteur gleich auf der esten Seite dazu Stellung. Ob jetzt wirklich Geld fliesst will ich jetzt nich sagen. Mir gefällt die Zeitschrift und falls sowas rauskommt ist warscheinlich so ein Print-Magazon tot.
Und wer sich jetzt fragt ob das neue Batman ne 90 Verdient hat kann ja mal die Demo laden und sich selber von der Quallitätdes Spiels überzeugen. Da muss man meiner Meinung nach kein Geld bezahlen um ne 90 zu bekommen.

Achja, und schonmal dran gedacht das es eher die Chancen veringer die ganze Zeit Buffed zu unterstellen das sie erst ein Forum eröffnet wird wen Geld fliesst. Für so ne Community würd ich net mein Forum erweitern.


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 ich habe das ganz allgemein gesagt und deine Quellen beweisen genau das was ich sagte: mit derartigen Unterstellungen sollte man enorm vorsichtig sein. Diese Vorwürfe sind extrem Geschäftsschädigend für Entwickler und Verlag und du kannst sicher sein, dass die wenigsten so eine Anschuldigung auf sich sitzen lassen. Mit solchen Aussagen unterstellst du beiden Unternehmen (Entwickler und Zeitschriftenverlag) Betrug und unlauteren Wettbewerb.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> RomanGV1 ich habe das ganz allgemein gesagt und deine Quellen beweisen genau das was ich sagte: mit derartigen Unterstellungen sollte man enorm vorsichtig sein. Diese Vorwürfe sind extrem Geschäftsschädigend für Entwickler und Verlag und du kannst sicher sein, dass die wenigsten so eine Anschuldigung auf sich sitzen lassen. Mit solchen Aussagen unterstellst du beiden Unternehmen (Entwickler und Zeitschriftenverlag) Betrug und unlauteren Wettbewerb.



Naja aber die seiten vor allem Giga.de sind ja keine 0815 seiten.
Das lesen ja 200000 leute und mehr.
Da ist ja klar das da durch "meinungen" endstehen.

Und nach dem was ich weiss bekommt keiner von denen stress.

Aber egal lassen wir das thema.
Ich bin mir halt sicher wie viele andere auch da muss was drann sein.. 
Das ist ja nicht das erste mal.....

Und leute die sowas lesen vermuten dann halt so wie ich was da wohl alles abgeht.


Haubtsache wir haben unsere bereiche und Gute spiele zu spielen.
Das andere kann einem eigendlich als "Normaler" spieler egal sein.

Aber im foren redet man halt über gesehene news und vermutungen tratsch und klatsch etc.
Und was so los ist in der welt.

MFG Roman


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Das hat doch jetzt alles nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, dass wir ein AION-Unterforum wollen.
Verschiebt die Diskussion doch wo anders hin damit hier nicht noch dicht gemacht wird.

@RomanGV1: Leg dir mal eine ordentliche Schreibweise zu, solche Texte sind doch eine Zumutung.
Und pbast6 machs ihm bitte nich nach^^


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das hat doch jetzt alles nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, dass wir ein AION-Unterforum wollen.
> Verschiebt die Diskussion doch wo anders hin damit hier nicht noch dicht gemacht wird.



So siehts aus, lassen wir das Thema ruhen, ein größeres Forum kommt wenns kommt...


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> So siehts aus, lassen wir das Thema ruhen, ein größeres Forum kommt wenns kommt...



Ok machen wir "sinnvoll" weiter mit so sachen :
*Neeed Unterforen usw wie in ROM und co^^*

Amen^^


----------



## Bascho (8. August 2009)

Nach den Niveau hier haben wir kein eigenes Forum verdient.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

.........
Man, habt euch gern.
Hier versammelt man sich um leute zu suchen mit denen man spielen kann.
Es geht hier um Fun und Freunde.
Infos austauschen...

Und nicht um : Ich find dich xxxx fenü fenüüü und so
Deine gilde ist bla bla
Das ist genau so "lame" wie rechtschreib flames.

Ich versuche immer was nettes zu schreiben auch wenn ich nen flame bekomme..
Versucht das auch mal, und die welt wird ein stücken besser.. wenn auch nur im i-net.

Amen...


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

Hab die unnötigen Kommentare mal entfernt. So und jetzt haben sich wieder alle lieb. Wie gesagt ihr könnt gerne Argumente anbringen wieso der Foren-Bereich vergrößert werden soll oder warum nicht. Wann und ob es zu einer Erweiterung der Sektion kommt wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Sin (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Hab die unnötigen Kommentare mal entfernt. So und jetzt haben sich wieder alle lieb. Wie gesagt ihr könnt gerne Argumente anbringen wieso der Foren-Bereich vergrößert werden soll oder warum nicht. Wann und ob es zu einer Erweiterung der Sektion kommt wird die Zeit zeigen.



Ich wünsche mir btw nebenbei noch n Browsergame Forum.


----------



## Xâr (8. August 2009)

> RomanGV1 ich habe das ganz allgemein gesagt und deine Quellen beweisen genau das was ich sagte: mit derartigen Unterstellungen sollte man enorm vorsichtig sein. Diese Vorwürfe sind extrem Geschäftsschädigend für Entwickler und Verlag und du kannst sicher sein, dass die wenigsten so eine Anschuldigung auf sich sitzen lassen. Mit solchen Aussagen unterstellst du beiden Unternehmen (Entwickler und Zeitschriftenverlag) Betrug und unlauteren Wettbewerb.



Das ist nun nicht wirklich was Neues. Es gibt zig einschlägige, vor allem Hardwarelastige Seiten, die in diese Richtung agieren.. Werbung ist ja auch nix anderes... Oder wie kommt es, dass einige Firmen gewissen Testern auch Testumgebungen zur Verfügung stellen und andere nicht??? Bestimmt nicht weil die eine Seite netter ist als die andere.. Geld regiert die Welt..


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich frage mich seit geraumer Zeit, warum die Aion Community auf Buffed.de so dermaßen vernachlässigt wird.
> Ich meine wir sind mitlerweile eine so eingeschweißte Com wie ich sie aus keinem der anderen Foren alá WoW etc. kenne.
> Obwohl wir so verdammt aktiv, müssen wir uns mit  diesem minimalistischem "Aion" unter-Forum rumplagen. Wo Diablo 3 schon lange ein eigenes Forum hat.
> Von RoM (dessen dermaßen große unterstützung seitens Buffed.de ich ABSOLUT nicht verstehen kann, ob es nun werbung auf der site oder im buffed cast / show ist) ganz zu schweigen!
> ...



ganze rhlich..  Wir sidn 40 Tage vor dem Release und hier is schon so ordentlich was los..


also /sign und wenn wir bis zum release kein forum bekommen wirds hier sehr sehr sehr eng, da werden die eben erstellten threads binnen minuten in den nächsten 50k seiten verschwinden



PS: und ja, ich grabe gern threads aus


----------



## Xâr (13. August 2009)

hm ich würde mir auch den Thread weiter oben zu Herzen nehmen bezüglich anderer Foren. Wer des englischen mächtig ist, sollte mal bei aion Source vorbeischauen. Hier gehts wohl eher um WoW.. und aeh Star Trek??? In so fern.. es wird sich alles finden..


----------



## Perkone (13. August 2009)

Wie wärs wenn ihr einfach abwartet, bis was kommt? Die Mods sind sicher nicht dauerzugekifft und merken nicht dass ihr danach schreit. Wenn ihr Aion News wollt und ein Forum, sucht bei google nach aion community und fertig.
Und nein, ich spiel kein WoW sondern warte wie sonstwas auf Aion und die morgige Beta.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr einfach abwartet, bis was kommt? Die Mods sind sicher nicht dauerzugekifft und merken nicht dass ihr danach schreit. Wenn ihr Aion News wollt und ein Forum, sucht bei google nach aion community und fertig.
> Und nein, ich spiel kein WoW sondern warte wie sonstwas auf Aion und die morgige Beta.




Sehe ich genau so


----------



## Xâr (13. August 2009)

> Die Mods sind sicher nicht dauerzugekifft


 Aehhh..nicht? Was ist das denn für ein langweiliger Job...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr einfach abwartet, bis was kommt? Die Mods sind sicher nicht dauerzugekifft und merken nicht dass ihr danach schreit. Wenn ihr Aion News wollt und ein Forum, sucht bei google nach aion community und fertig.
> Und nein, ich spiel kein WoW sondern warte wie sonstwas auf Aion und die morgige Beta.



Ich denke das Problem war eher die Stiefmütterliche Behandlung, die Aion bis vor kurzen genossen hat. Mittlerweile gibt es nicht mehr so viele Gründe zu klagen. Es gab die erste Aion Show, wenn sie auch relativ schwach war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es erscheinen nun viele News Meldungen und in der Buffed Show kommt Aion nun auch vor. Mal schauen wie der Aion Preview in der neusten Buffed Ausgabe wird. 

Das sich einige Leute beklagen ist klar, im Vergleich zu ROM ist Aion eine Bombe und nichts desto trotz hat ROM sofort ein eignes Forum gekriegt, während sich die Leute von Aion mit diesen kleineren Verschnitt begnügen müssen.

Im Endeffekt heist es abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Xâr (13. August 2009)

Nix für ungut.., aber was haben wir denn so da.. WoW, hm ok .. dann kommt Warhammer.. aeh aso.. Ein Spiel was seinen Zenit schon überschritten hatte bevor es tatsächlich los ging, aber ok.. gibt ja noch leute die es gern spielen anscheinend.. Soo dann kommt aeh Runes of Magic.. die Spieleinova.. ach nee.. runes of Magic.. hm.. lassen wir das .. was noch.. HDRO .. ok legitim, dann Diablo... aha diablo.. wieso eigentlich diablo wo es doch so viele Online Games gibt.. ??? Keine Ahnung .. Guild Wars.. so so.. da kommt ja bald der zweite Teil.. und als letztes Star Trek.. aeh das ist doch noch gar nicht draussen.. genauso wenig wie das nächste diablo  welches auch kein online Game ist, sondern ein Battlenet Game ohne LAN Party... ja.. ich bemerke.. macht alles wirklich Sinn..


----------



## r4J (13. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> hm ich würde mir auch den Thread weiter oben zu Herzen nehmen bezüglich anderer Foren. Wer des englischen mächtig ist, sollte mal bei aion Source vorbeischauen. Hier gehts wohl eher um WoW.. und aeh Star Trek??? In so fern.. es wird sich alles finden..



/sign

Wer eine große AION-Community sucht, ist bei Aion-Source genau richtig. Wenn man bezüglich AION Buffed und Source vergleicht, ist es wie "Ruderbot vs. Titanic". Einzig ausreichend behandelte Thema hier ist nunmal der WoW Teil.


----------



## Alasken (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dem ein oder anderen schon aufgefallen, dass beispielsweise auch Projekte angekoppelt oder Eröffnet werden, wenn uns im Team das jeweilige Thema als Spieler interessiert - und es passiert nicht sofort oder in regelmäßigen Abständen bzw. zu einem Launch oder nach einem Launch - das ist nie festgelegt. Wir haben fast nie vorab kommunziert, was wir planen/machen/zeigen wollen.



du willst mir also erzählen das ihr euch im team als spieler für star trek online, rom und diablo interessiert wobei manche davon noch in sehr sehr weiter ferne liegen aber keiner von euch interesse an einem der größeren auf uns zurollenden mmorpg riesen hat, welcher durchaus erfolgversprechend ist wie man in china bereits sieht ? ... 

zumal es nächsten monat retail geht ... 

no comment on that


----------



## Geige (13. August 2009)

/100% zustimm
Das hab ich mir auch schon Gedacht!
Gebt uns ein vernünftiges Forum, oder lasst die Finger ganz weg von Aion und
sagt uns das jetzt!


----------



## igful (13. August 2009)

ja , Aion  ist  popular jetzt ^^ willkommen zu das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> sagt uns das jetzt!



Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

Is doch schwachsinnig, Buffed mit Aionsource und ähnlichen zuvergleichen.

Buffed is halt weiter gefächert und das finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bestechlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie viel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> bestechlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh .. vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> wv?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte? *g*


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wv = wie viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Angebot das du nicht abschlagen kannst:

Ich zahle dir deinen Monatslohn (vorrausgesetzt du hasst einen) + 5 Euro wenn du das Forum auf mich überschreibst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Danf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: durch mich, den unglaublichen Hulk (oh, Falsches Forum) ääh, den unglaublichen Danf hasst du deinen 5.151sten Post erlangt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (13. August 2009)

Genau ZAM entweder ist deine Unterschrift auf dem Vertrag oder dein Gehirn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich liebe "Der Pate" Marlon Brando war super!)


----------



## Xâr (13. August 2009)

> Is doch schwachsinnig, Buffed mit Aionsource und ähnlichen zuvergleichen.



Niemand hat es verglichen. Aber es ist in der heutigen Zeit einfach schwer eine gutes Forum zu finden, weil es entweder nur mit ...... voll ist oder gar keiner rein schreibt. Das war einfach nur ein Hinweis. Wenn man Infos über das Spiel haben möchte, dann kann man sich die Seite mal angucken. Wie willst Du in einem Forum ohne Unterforum konstruktiv etwas schreiben?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Jetzt mal Butter mit die Fische.. oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sich die Gemüter beruhigen - wir koppeln demnächst eine echt schicke Community-Seite für Aion an - ich werde auch das Aion-Forum hier etwas(!) vergrößern.


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter mit die Fische.. oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na das ist doch ein Wort, hoch lebe ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (13. August 2009)

Solange es nicht atreia ist -.-


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Ich kann auch nur sagen  Hoch lebe Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und juhu ^^


----------



## Theadar (13. August 2009)

Ja! Hoch lebe ZAM!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter mit die Fische.. oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sprich wie mit Guild Wars, eine andere Seite ko-operiert dann sozusagen?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Sprich wie mit Guild Wars, eine andere Seite ko-operiert dann sozusagen?



Jup.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Solange es nicht atreia ist -.-



Bist du da gebannt? *g*


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Theadar schrieb:


> Ja! Hoch lebe ZAM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moment - in aller Bescheidenheit - ich setze nur um. ;-)


----------



## Peter Pansen (13. August 2009)

Naja zumindest ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen, dass atreia die Buffed-Seite bei sich oben verlinkt hat. Hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem stand doch vor einer weile auf Atreia, dass diese auch eine Datanbank á la Powerbook oder Buffed machen wollen.

http://www.atreia.de/meldungen/1/81/aion-d...m-final-status/


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter mit die Fische.. oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ICH wusste meine Offtopic flames tragen frücjte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!
!
Mfg
Danf


----------



## Theadar (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Moment - in aller Bescheidenheit - ich setze nur um. ;-)




Der Mittler wird immer gehängt ober auf Händen getragen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem Sinne: Glück gehabt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> ICH wusste meine Offtopic flames tragen frücjte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, solche Sachen passieren nicht von heute auf morgen. :-) Du darfst dir sicher sein, das solche Sachen lange in der Pipe hängen.


----------



## Sin (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bist du da gebannt? *g*



Ne bin ich nicht, nichtmal angemeldet.

Aber hatte so im gefühl, dass ihr diese Seite nehmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jup.




Also sind die b´Buffies selbst zu faul News zu uppen ;D  Ne im Ernst, endlich wird mal was gemacht wegen Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (13. August 2009)

Daumen Hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (13. August 2009)

Ui, atreia.de.
Eine sehr gute Seite zu Aion!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Sehe ich ähnlich...


----------



## Perkone (14. August 2009)

Na seht ihr. Die Buffed-Mods machen ja doch was für Aion.


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Damit sich die Gemüter beruhigen - wir koppeln demnächst eine echt schicke Community-Seite für Aion an - ich werde auch das Aion-Forum hier etwas(!) vergrößern.



*Revolver wegsteck und sich über zusage freu*

Danke, dass du doch noch etwas gesagt hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter mit die Fische.. oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke. Hat mein thread ja doch was gebracht.
Auf der gamescom werd ich dich nun auch nicht nerven, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. August 2009)

@ Zam es gibt auch ne Bearbeitunsfunktion, du musst nicht immer nen neuen Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Freu mich über die Vergrößerung des Forums!


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Danke. Hat mein thread ja doch was gebracht.



Nicht wirklich. *g*


----------



## Danf (14. August 2009)

hab ichs richtig gesehn? WIR HABEN EIN UNTERFORUM ZOMFG



Ein Hoch auf ZAM und seine Knappschaft!

Fröhliches Vewalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Danf


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

So das Aion Forum ist da und wenn jetzt noch Klassenforen kommen
bin ich endgültig Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem Danke dafür!


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> So das Aion Forum ist da und wenn jetzt noch Klassenforen kommen



Zu jeder Klasse? Erstmal nicht.
Ich hab auch das Fraktionsforum rausgenommen... bashen kann man sich auch im Spiel.. *g*


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

Ok Fraktionsforen kann man verschmerzen, aber Klassenforen
sollten dann zu Release bereitstehen, aber wie gesagt das eilt nicht sonderlich!


----------



## Seymour09 (14. August 2009)

Jaja, reicht man jemanden einen Finger, wird sofort die ganze Hand genommen ^^

Aber getrennte Klassenforen machen schon sinn - aber bis Release ist ja noch zeit


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Ich habs doch gesagt eure Flamerei bringt nix, war doch klar das ein Forum kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nur dauert eben alles seine Zeit.


----------



## Perkone (14. August 2009)

Danke für das neue Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Danke für das neue Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch schonmal ein super Anfang. jetzt sind wenigstens die ganzen Bewerbungsbeiträge dort wo sie hingehören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

Danke fürs neue Forum ;D


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

Ich will das alte kuschelige Aion Forum zurück!


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Warum ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Jipee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich will das alte kuschelige Aion Forum zurück!



Kuschelig ist das hier immer noch, nur mit dem Unterschied, das die Gildenspammer jetzt nicht mehr den allgemeinen Berreich verstopfen.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich will das alte kuschelige Aion Forum zurück!



Dann geh doch ins Hello Kitty online Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dann geh doch ins Hello Kitty online Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JA super Hello Kitty  oinline.
Das geilste was es giebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atreia (14. August 2009)

Hmmm, ein eigenes Aion-Forum möchtet ihr haben ? Mit Foren wie z.B. Handwerk, Klassen usw. ? Das alles am besten in einem Forensystem in dem ihr euch bereits gut auskennt? Möchtet ihr mehr Informationen für Aion in Form von Guides und einer Aion-Datenbank haben ? Täglich neue News dürften bestimmt auch nicht fehlen.... Hmmm,  



Gruss Paddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. August 2009)

Atreia schrieb:


> Hmmm, ein eigenes Aion-Forum möchtet ihr haben ? Mit Foren wie z.B. Handwerk, Klassen usw. ? Das alles am besten in einem Forensystem in dem ihr euch bereits gut auskennt? Möchtet ihr mehr Informationen für Aion in Form von Guides und einer Aion-Datenbank haben ? Täglich neue News dürften bestimmt auch nicht fehlen.... Hmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Seymour09 (14. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?




Nein. ^^


----------



## Gumja (14. August 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Nein. ^^


Egal nu hama ja hier was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (14. August 2009)

Hat zwar etwas gedauert aber nun ist nen eigenes Forum für Aion da.
Warum das so dringent nötig war, kA..vorher gings auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hey nun sind alle Glücklich.


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?



Ja, schau auf den Namen: Atreia = Atreia.de


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

Im Klassenforum haben wir doch ganz schnell eigene Unterforen zu den verschiedenen Klassen erstellt.

Einfach jeweils nen Thread zb "Halle der kleriker", "Halle der schlag mich tot" usw eröffnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(unterklassen wie Priester, Krieger usw. könnte man ja weg lassen)

Müsste halt nur jeder dann auch wirklich da rein posten wenn er Fragen zur jeweiligen Klasse hat...ne, wird wohl nicht funzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> (unterklassen wie Priester, Krieger usw. könnte man ja weg lassen)



Ich würds genau andersrum machen, 4 "Unterklassenforen" statt 8. Gladi und Templer sind beide typische Krieger..die können sich ein Forum teilen, so extrem hoch wird die Aktivität nicht denke ich.


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

> ch würds genau andersrum machen, 4 "Unterklassenforen" statt 8. Gladi und Templer sind beide typische Krieger..die können sich ein Forum teilen, so extrem hoch wird die Aktivität nicht denke ich.



Gladi und Templer sind beides typische Krieger? 0o Das eine ist nen Melee DD, das andere nen Tank.

Die Unterschiede sind da schon gravierend, das gleiche gilt für die anderen Klassen:

Du kannst z.B einen Kleriker auch nicht mit nem Kantor vergleichen.


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

Jetzt gebt euch doch mit dem Zufrieden was ihr bekommen habt....


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

> Jetzt gebt euch doch mit dem Zufrieden was ihr bekommen habt....



Ich will mich ja garnicht beschweren (kleiner Finger ganze Hand Prinzip uns so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber Unterforen für die Klassen...des wär scho nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Gladi und Templer sind beides typische Krieger? 0o Das eine ist nen Melee DD, das andere nen Tank.
> Die Unterschiede sind da schon gravierend, das gleiche gilt für die anderen Klassen:
> Du kannst z.B einen Kleriker auch nicht mit nem Kantor vergleichen.



Natürlich ähneln sich diese Klasse, es macht zudem keinen Sinn Klassenforen für 8 Klassen zu eröffnen wenn kaum was los ist, siehe Warhammer, da kam alle paar Monate mal ein Thread dazu (und ansonsten ist die WAR Com hier recht aktiv).
Deswegen einfach zusammenfassen, das genügt.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Noch mal War.

Tank
Heiler 
Fernkämpfer
Nahkämpfer 

Wer doch auch gut


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

> Natürlich ähneln sich diese Klasse, es macht zudem keinen Sinn Klassenforen für 8 Klassen zu eröffnen wenn kaum was los ist, siehe Warhammer, da kam alle paar Monate mal ein Thread dazu (und ansonsten ist die WAR Com hier recht aktiv).
> Deswegen einfach zusammenfassen, das genügt.



Schon mit Level 9 entscheidet sich jeder für seine endgültige Klasse.Die "Anfangs/Einstiegsklassen" sind von da an völlig uninteressant.
Deine Argumentation, das in den einzelnen Unterforen zu wenig los sein könnte bei 8 verschiedenen  (und soviele Klassen sind es nunmal) lasse ich so nicht gelten.
Dafür bin ich zu optimistisch was Aion angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Tank
> Heiler
> Fernkämpfer
> Nahkämpfer



Tank=1Klasse
Heiler=1Klasse
Fernkämpfer=3 Klassen
Nahkämpfer=2-3 Klassen (Kantor ist schwer einzuordnen, dürfte aber einem buffenden Melee näher sein als einem Heiler)

Dann wäre die...

Krieger=2 Klassen
Priester=2 Klassen
Kundschafter=2 Klassen
Magier=2 Klassen 

...Einteilung logischer. In WAR gab es ja von jeder Sorte gleich viele, jede Fraktion 1 Melee Dd, 1 Tank, 1 Heiler und 1 Range Dd....


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Die beste Einteilung wäre die von Norjena vorgeschlagene Variante mit dem Warrior, Scout, Mage, Priest - also die Klassen. Die Subklassen können sich doch dann im entsprechendem Abteil austoben, es wäre eh nahezu tot wenn jetzt zu jeder Subklasse ein eigenes Forum käme.


----------



## For-Free (14. August 2009)

Wer es ganz toll haben will:

Klassenforen -> Standardklassen -> Subklassen 


Ist aber meiner Meinung nach komplett überflüssig. Einfach Klassenforum mit den dazugehörigen Standard/Firstklassen und fertig. Mehr brauch das Herz nicht. Wer mehr über die einzelnen Klassen diskutieren will, wird dies eh in den reinen "Aion - Foren/Seiten" tuen und nicht auf solchen großen Communityseiten wie buffed usw.


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

jaja .. ich wr eigentlich auch für ihrs aber ich habe hal bloß mal gesagt


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. August 2009)

> Einfach Klassenforum mit den dazugehörigen  Standard/Firstklassen und fertig. Mehr brauch das Herz nicht. Wer mehr  über die einzelnen Klassen diskutieren will, wird dies eh in den reinen  "Aion - Foren/Seiten" tuen und nicht auf solchen großen Communityseiten  wie buffed usw.



Naja, vieleicht bin ich da gerade auch etwas zu euphorisch. Aion wär nicht des erste Spiel, das Anfangs hochgejubelt wird, nur um dann sang und klang los wieder in der Versenkung zu verschwinden^^
Aion traue ich zwar mehr zu aber den Endkontent kennt hier noch kaum wer und auf den kommt es nunmal an.Nur wenn der langfristig motiviert, wird das Spiel sich behaupten können.

Warten wir´s also einfach ab und wenn sich die Sache so entwickelt wie ich mir das erhoffe, werden wir schon sehr bald auch auf Buffed Unterforen für haste nicht gehsehen und allen pipapo haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (14. August 2009)

Hey toll wir haben ein eigenes Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mich schon gewundert wo denn der Aion Fred bei den Allgemeinen MMO's hin war x)


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert wo denn der Aion Fred bei den Allgemeinen MMO's hin war x)



Ohja, so gings mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hab grad das Allgemeine 5mal durchgelesen und mich gefragt ob ich noch alle Tassen im Schrank hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ethigan (14. August 2009)

Sowas nenne ich mal konstruktive Gespräche. 
An sich kann man da nicht mal OffTopic sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach egal, wird Zeit für einen größeren Aion Bereich, September kommt immer näher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

Ethigan schrieb:


> Sowas nenne ich mal konstruktive Gespräche.
> An sich kann man da nicht mal OffTopic sagen.
> 
> 
> ...



Was bracuhste den noh alles ?


----------



## Kizna (15. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Was bracuhste den noh alles ?



Klassen und Fraktionsforen z.B.


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

Das Spiel kommt bei uns am 25 September in die Läden , das sind noch 39 Tage .
Da kommt schon noch ein Klassenforum.


----------



## Kizna (15. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt bei uns am 25 September in die Läden , das sind noch 39 Tage .
> Da kommt schon noch ein Klassenforum.



Natürlich kommt eines, aber du hast doch die Frage gestelt was wir noch alles brauchen oder? ich bin im moment mit den drei Foren zufrieden, aber besser geht es immer.


----------



## Ethigan (15. August 2009)

Ja und wie geschrieben wurde, bis zum Release braucht man mehr Bereiche.
Und genau das steht ja auch in meinen Beitrag.

Und das etwas kommt ist klar, aber wann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

ok..größeres AION forum schön und gut..aber da "A" im alphabet ganz oben steht, plädiere ich dafür, dass AION eben auch ganz oben steht ;D


----------



## Yiraja (15. August 2009)

größeres forum schön und gut dann musses aber au gefüllt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich wär dafür^^


----------



## Tuskorr (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ok..größeres AION forum schön und gut..aber da "A" im alphabet ganz oben steht, plädiere ich dafür, dass AION eben auch ganz oben steht ;D



/Signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee jetzt mal im Ernst, bin mit den Bereichen die wir haben zufrieden, wenn das Spiel aber erscheint, wär ne PvP Ecke schon ganz geil, oder vllt. das das Klassenforum für die einzelnen Klassen erweitert wird, aber wie gesagt, erst zu Release.


----------



## redsnapper (15. August 2009)

Cool, wollte grad mal ins Forum schauen und konnte es kaum glauben.
Danke ZAM!


Edit:
OMG WIR SIND JA AUCH AUF DER STARTSEITE!1!!einseisdrölf1!!


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Stimmt wir haben sogar einen Ticker bekommen <3


----------



## Kizna (16. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Stimmt wir haben sogar einen Ticker bekommen <3



Tatsache, lese ih auch grade. Wuhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

